# المُتنصر النيجيرى كيف تحل المسيحية مشكلته مع زوجاتِه الثلاث ؟



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يوليو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أحتاج الى رأى فريق " اللاهوت الدفاعى " لمناقشة هذه القضية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث لدينا ( مشكلة تشريعية ) تحتاج الى فحص ودراسة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
رجل نيجيرى يُدعى " ساكو " متزوج بثلاث زوجات حسب تقاليد وأعراف قبيلته الوثنية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وله منهن أولاد ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تقابل مع مجموعة تبشيرية فى بلده ودرس معهم الكتاب المُقدس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى نهاية المطاف ( تنصر ) أو قبل المسيح رباً و مُخلصاً هو وزوجاته الثلاث

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الهجرة والجنسية

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حدثت أضطرابات فى بلده ما يُشبه الحرب الأهلية فيما يبدو [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مكتب محاماه متخصص أستطاع أن يحصل لـ " ساكو " على ( لجوء أنسانى ) لماما أمريكا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن المكتب نصحه بألا يذكر لمُمثلى الهجرة والجنسية أن على ذمته ثلاث زوجات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن القانون الأمريكى يُجرم هذا فعليه بتسجيل زوجة واحدة فقط وألا سيُسجن[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أما الباقيات فهٌنَّ مجرد أقرباء له ومن الممكن أن يعشن معه عادى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حيث أن أقامة العلاقات الجنسية خارج أطار الزواج حق أصيل لكل مواطن أمريكى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقانون فى أمريكا لا ينشغل بقضايا زنا إلا أنه يُجرِم تعدد الزوجات بأعتباره زنا (!!!!) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما علينا ...

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موقف الكنيسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لا نعرف ما هو موقف الكنيسة التى عمدته هو وزوجاته وأولاده[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس لدينا ما يفيد تعامل الكنيسة معه فى " نيويورك " إن كان قد أخفى عليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما أخفى على قسم الهجرة والجنسية ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فنتخطى هذه المرحلة مؤقتاً

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المفاجاة التى فجرها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" ساكو "

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] – حسب ما عَرِفَ من المُبشرين فى بلده – أن الكتاب المقدس لم يُحرم تعدد الزوجات (!!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الفريسيين عندما تقدموا ليجربوا " السيد المسيح " سألوه عن (الطلاق) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يتعرضوا الى ( مسألة التعدد ) ان كانت مُحرمة أم لا تزال قائمة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فوضع لهم التشريع المعروف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]32. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يُضيف " ساكو " أنه عندما أستفسر من المُبشر عن موقف المسيحية من التعدُد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( يبدو أنه طرح السؤال مُستفسراً عن مصير زوجاته فيما بعد أنتقاله للمسيحية ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قال له المُبشر : أن " بولس الرسول " وقد عاين مسألة التعدد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا أنه لم يتعرض لها تشريعاً إلا للأسقف والشمامسة فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى رسالته تيموثاوس الأولى ... ( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بَعْلَ امْرَأَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دون أن يكون هذا تشريعاً لباقى الشعب

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زوجة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" ساكو " تتكلم

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إحدى الزوجات ألتقطت طرف الخيط من زوجها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فأردفت قائلة أن " الرب " بارك أولاد الزوجة الثانية " لأبراهيم " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يلفظهم ولم يغضب ولم يرفض ولم يترك " الزوجة الثانية " تهيم على وجهها تنهشها ضوارى الصحراء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن " الرب الأله " قد غضب أو رفض تعدد زوجات أبراهيم

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقطة ومن أول السطر ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يوليو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]الشريعة المسيحية

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شريعة ( الزوجة الواحدة ) تقتضى من " ساكو "  أن يُفارق ( يُطلق ) أثنتان من زوجاته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الطلاق هنا لن يكون لعلة زنا ...كما شرع السيد المسيح ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنه ثمناً لتحول الرجل عن وثنيته [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" وكل من ترك بيوتا أو أخوة أو أبا أو أما أو امرأة أو أولادًا أو حقولًا من أجل اسمي يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الأبدية"[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] (متى29:19)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كذلك ستدفع الزوجات ثمن هذا التحول وهُنَّ فى أمس الحاجة الى من يعولُّهنَ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن – حتى مع الموافقة والأستعداد لدفع الثمن شراءاً للأبدية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سيكُّنَ أمام مشكلة أخرى ...ألا وهو قول السيد المسيح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]12. وَإِنْ طَلَّقَتِ امْرَأَةٌ زَوْجَهَا وَتَزَوَّجَتْ بِآخَرَ تَزْنِي

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ملخص القضية

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) شريعة الزوجة الواحدة ( مسيحياً ) تقوم على القياس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلم أجد نصوصاً تشريعية صريحة فى العهد الجديد تناولت مسألة التعدد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( قائمة كانت أو غير قائمة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) لم أجد نص قطعى صريح يقدم الحل لـ " ساكو " الوثنى المتزوج بأكثر من واحدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكيف تحل الشريعة المسيحية هذا الموقف ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](3) وهل يعيش " ساكو " الآن حالة زنا مع زوجاته ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](4) مَن مِنَ الزوجات سيحتفظ بها ومَن سَيهجُر ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](5) ما هو مصير الأولاد فى حالة طلاق أُمهاتهم ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Maran+atha (11 يوليو 2015)

شكرا للموضوع 
اخى الحبيب عبود 

الكتاب المقدس يرفض ان يتزوج مسيحي من اخرى غير مسيحية 
وايضا الشريعة المسيحية ترفض ان تتزوج مسيحية من اخر غير مسيحي 

ولكن ان كان احد غير مسيحي ومتزوج من غير مسيحية وامن الشريعة تسمح له بان يستمر هذا الزواج 
اذن الغير مؤمن عندما يؤمن لا يترك زوجته الغير مؤمنة 
وان امنت الزوجة بيتم اعادة طقس الزواج وعمل لهم الاكليل
وايضا الغير مسيحية ومتزوجة وامنت الشريعة تسمح لها بان يستمر هذا الزواج 
اذن الغير مؤمنة عندما تؤمن لا تترك زوجها الغير مؤمن 
وان امن الزوج بيتم اعادة طقس الزواج وعمل لهم الاكليل

فمن الناحية الكنيسية :
ايضا المتزوج من اكثر من واحدة كما فى هذة الحالة :متزوج من ثلاثة 
عليه ان يستمر فى هذا الزواج من الثلاث وليس له الحق فى ان يتزوج من رابعة او ان يطلق احد من الثلاث 
بل ايضا ان امن تلك الزوجات ايضا عليه ان يعيد الاكليل عليهم وتكون حالة استثنائية لأنه متزوج قبل ان يؤمن بالمسيحية 

اما بالنسبة لقوانين امريكا فهو لا يذكر سوي زوجته الاولي 
واما الاخرين فيقول عليهم انهم ام اولاده فقط 
فيطلب لهم اللجوء كمثله لأنهم دخلوا الايمان المسيحي فقط 

ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يوليو 2015)

Maran+atha قال:


> فمن الناحية الكنيسية :
> ايضا المتزوج من اكثر من واحدة كما فى هذة الحالة :متزوج من ثلاثة
> عليه ان يستمر فى هذا الزواج من الثلاث وليس له الحق فى ان يتزوج من رابعة او ان يطلق احد من الثلاث
> بل ايضا ان امن تلك الزوجات ايضا عليه ان يعيد الاكليل عليهم وتكون حالة استثنائية لأنه متزوج قبل ان يؤمن بالمسيحية
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع موثق لمركز الدراسات التشريعية والقانونية (تحت التأسيس)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعفوا لا أستطيع قبول أجابة بدون سند تشريعى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل عندك حالة (موثقة) لما تقول ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة للقانون الأمريكى لا يعنينا هنا هى مجرد توثيق لحالة وصلتنا [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

*1]  طبعا أنا لا   أستحق الشرف العظيم  -  ولا أدعى إطلاقاً  أننى من خدام أو من متحدثي فريق الدفاع اللاهوتى .وكنت ارى صاحب الشبهه موجهها كلامه اليهم ولم أرى منهم اى اهتمام  إطلاقا بهذه الشبهه التافهه الهزلية .- وبالتالى . سأتكلم ممثلاً  ضعفي فقط.

1]  المسيحية دعتنا فى السلام(1) - حسب نص معلمنا القديس بولس الرسول 
2] المسيحية دعتنا فى القداسة (2)- وان من يستعملون هذا العالم حتى الامور المشروعة فيه يتعقلون ويزهذون  ويتسامون حتى عن المشروعيات (3)  فنحن مدعون   للترشيد .
3] المسيحية احترمت  حرية اختيار الانسان  واستعماله للوعى والارادة والضمير وسعت لتوثيق الاتفاق  والموافقة   بين اى زوجين - فى كل مناحى الحياة -  لكن لم تحظر أو تتجاهل  جانب الممارسة الجنسية   بين رجل واحدبالغ  صحيح  وإنثي واحدة بالغة صحيحة كركن من  اركان الحياة الزوجية النشطة.
4] المسيحية تعاملت مع الازواج الاتين اليها  بعد اتمام الزواج - بإتاحة حرية الاختيار بين الاكمال  فى زيجة مسيحية او الانفصال (1)- ليس الاخ والاخت مستعبدين فى هذه الحالة فمن اتخذ قراراً رأءه الانسب ان يفارق فليفارق.(4)
5] المسيحية ترى ان  رغم ان   الجنس فى الزواج أحد أركان العلاقة الزوجية النشطة  الا انه ليس كل  شئ فى مضمون  الزواج ...  فالمصاحبة والتعاون والصداقة و الشركة بالمعروف على الحلوة والمرة -  فى الضيق والرحب وفى الصحة والمرض ..يعد الركن الاقوى  فى الزواج   وله الاولوية على  الاتصال الجنسى الحسي المجرد من الاهداف الاخرى الا المتعة.
فالمسيحية ستملاء  ذهن ساكو   وزوجاته على قدم المساواه بانجيل المسيح  وستسمو به الى مبادئه الكريمة 
وستشغل طاقاته  وطاقات زوجاته اجتماعيا وعلميا فى مجالات العمل الانسانى والحقوقي والصحى الخدمى  الراقي  
وستترك لهم رباعتهم- الاختيار الحر الرشيد- مسترشدين بمرشديهم الروحيين  ليقرر كل منهم   كيف سيكون  مصير رباطهم الروحى الزيجى بعد أن دخل المسيح  فى الخط.
ستضع امامهم  الايه : [من احب ابا او اما او امرأة او اولادا اكثر منى فلا يستحقنى ]- والايه موجهه للرجل ولزوجاته كل على حدى وعلى قدم المساواه.
ستتيح الكنيسة أمام ساكو- بعد فترة من الدراسة والصلاة والجهاد-  مجالا ان يظل مرتبطاً   بزوجة واحدة بإتصال جنسي نشط.لهدف موضوعى جاد غير حياة المتعة العبثية.
وستلزمه الكنيسة أن يبقي على علاقاته بمن كن زوجاته فى حياته السابقة -  بكل طهارة وبكل امانة بمحبة باذلة مضحية وبشراكة محترمة مؤسسة على الاحترام والبذل والعطاء  أكثر من الاخذ.ستلزمه الكنيسة بأن أولاده مقدسون  وعليه ان يدبر بيته حسنا ...  
ففي رائيي  الشهة باطلة  و واهية تماما لانها تكرار  لما اتى به متزمتى  الكتبة و الفريسيون المراؤءن  من استفسار كيدى تصييدى للرب يسوع المسيح .
6] فى المسيحية   الله متغاضياً   عن  أزمنة  الجهل[  أع30:17] .   المسيح صلب وقام لكى لا يعيش الاحياء فيما بعد لأنفسهم بل للذى   صلب لاجلهم وقام .فما يحياه ساكو وزوجاته الان بالجسد لا يحيوه لانفسهم بل للذى مات لاجلهم - ان زرعوا للجسد  فمن الجسد سيحصدون فساداً لان إهتمام الجسد هو موت.لكن ان كانوا بالروح يميتون اعمال الجسد فسيحيون ...
ولازم ساكو -وزوجاته بلا استتثناء :كل منهم  يطبق وصية المسيح:[بالمحبة اخدموا بعضكم بعضاً. احملوا بعضكم أثقال بعض وهكذا تمموا ناموس المسيح ]..وأيضا(5).

7]  لست بصدد الدفاع  عن امريكا   ولا غيرها - وامريكا  قلنا  ليست  كنيسة  مسيحية كبيرة 

 لكن   كلمة حق  لا بد منها   فى امريكا   يخييرون البشر الاحرار المسئؤليين عن اختيارهم الحر 
اذا ما كانوا يريدون ان يعيشوا    أتقياء أصحاء   الايمان والسلوك  
أم أن يعيشوا ملوثين  فاسدين ... لم تصل امريكا   إلى  إختراع يتيح إباحة حل وسط ان يعيش الناس خطأ  تحت ستار من المشروعية التشريعية  اى  لا توجد عندهم خطيئة محللة (..).
لا إحتيال عندهم على الله ولا على كتابه.​
وليس من   داع  لايضاح  ان من الممكن  ان ساكو المزعوم  هذا يكون متزوجاً  فى وثنيته من 10 او 11 او اكثر ويأتى الى عقيدة صاحب الاستفهام  ...ولن أتعرض  للمساخر ولا اقول الحلول -(تباديل وتوافيق من المشاكل )التى ممكن يسوقها  مسلم ليلزم بها هذا الوثنى اذا جاء الى عقيدته بهذه المشكلة.وكل ما لدى من تعليق ان عقيدة المسلم ستتسب هى فى المشاكل لا فى الحلول ..اذا شاء المنصف  عدلا وحقاً.

[فعلا  بأمانة لم أر  الموضوع  الا الان ]
================       

(1)    1كو15:7

(2)   1تس 7:4  و  2كو1:7   و  1تى 15:2

(3)   1كو31:7

(4)     1كو24:7    لا ادرى لماذا  توقف  أستاذى  [ Maran   +  Atha ] عن رده   الرائع   ولم يضع هذه الايه الرائعة لتزيد بروعتها روعة رده    ::                                                 [  23. قَدِ اشْتُرِيتُمْ بِثَمَنٍ فَلاَ تَصِيرُوا عَبِيداً لِلنَّاسِ.
24. مَا دُعِيَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِيهِ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ فَلْيَلْبَثْ فِي ذَلِكَ مَعَ اللهِ.   ]

(5) الايه  مرقس  10 [ 29. فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ تَرَكَ بَيْتاً أَوْ إِخْوَةً أَوْ أَخَوَاتٍ أَوْ أَباً أَوْ أُمّاً أَوِ امْرَأَةً أَوْ أَوْلاَداً أَوْ حُقُولاً لأَجْلِي وَلأَجْلِ الإِنْجِيلِ
30. إِلاَّ وَيَأْخُذُ مِئَةَ ضِعْفٍ الآنَ فِي هَذَا الزَّمَانِ بُيُوتاً وَإِخْوَةً وَأَخَوَاتٍ وَأُمَّهَاتٍ وَأَوْلاَداً وَحُقُولاً مَعَ اضْطِهَادَاتٍ وَفِي الدَّهْرِ الآتِي الْحَيَاةَ الأَبَدِيَّةَ.
31. وَلَكِنْ كَثِيرُونَ أَوَّلُونَ يَكُونُونَ آخِرِينَ وَالآخِرُونَ أَوَّلِينَ]
​*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2015)

هو حر الكنيسة سبتله حرية الاختيار لو عايز يفضل على وضعه الاجتماعى بعد الايمان يفضل وايمانه هيقدس العلاقة ككل ولكن لو اراد ان يفارق يفارق 

مفيش تدخل من الكتيسة فى تحديد الوضع الاجتماعى للمؤمنين الجدد سبتلعم حرية الاختيار 

نفس الامر كان موجود فى الكنيسة الاولى وبولس كراعى للكنيسة قدم نصيحته 


12 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ، فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا، لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ، وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ، فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا.
13 وَالْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي لَهَا رَجُلٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنٍ، وَهُوَ يَرْتَضِي أَنْ يَسْكُنَ مَعَهَا، فَلاَ تَتْرُكْهُ.
14 لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ غَيْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُقَدَّسٌ فِي الْمَرْأَةِ، وَالْمَرْأَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنَةِ مُقَدَّسَةٌ فِي الرَّجُلِ. وَإِلاَّ فَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ نَجِسُونَ، وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَهُمْ مُقَدَّسُونَ.
15 وَلكِنْ إِنْ فَارَقَ غَيْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِ، فَلْيُفَارِقْ. لَيْسَ الأَخُ أَوِ الأُخْتُ مُسْتَعْبَدًا فِي مِثْلِ هذِهِ الأَحْوَالِ، وَلكِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ دَعَانَا فِي السَّلاَمِ


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

*


			زوجة" ساكو " تتكلم

إحدى الزوجات ألتقطت طرف الخيط من زوجها
فأردفت قائلة أن " الرب " بارك أولاد الزوجة الثانية " لأبراهيم "
ولم يلفظهم ولم يغضب ولم يرفض ولم يترك " الزوجة الثانية " تهيم على وجهها تنهشها ضوارى الصحراء
مما لا يدع مجالاً للشك أن " الرب الأله " قد غضب أو رفض تعدد زوجات أبراهيم

نقطة ومن أول السطر .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



عزيزتى    مسسز  ساكو :
مبروك عليكى الإستنارة الروحية ..
لكن حسب علمى  انك  وامثالك من  الآتين  إلى  نور المسيح    تمضون فترة لا يستهان بها كموعوظين  للدراسة المستفيضة المتبحرة وللتدرب البالغ الدقة.
وهى فترة  كافية لتتعرفي على أبسط- أبسط قواعد الايمان المسيحى  والكتابي  على مهل  وبتأنى  وبعمق  وليس كمن ليس  لديهم  ادنى رغبة للتبصر بالحق ..على حقيقته:.
فقط تطويع  النصوص  سريعاً  الى  ما  يخدم رؤئيتهم السطحية ..
فارجوكى  إختارى لكى محامى مسيحى   - أو مركز إستشارات تشريعية وقانونية  مسيحيى  حتى يكون على بينة بالحق 
واقرب للدقة والوضوح   وخالى من الاغراض الملتوية  وحب الفبركة .. هذا أول شئ 
ندخل بأءه فى الموضوع..

1]*  كون أن الرب  بارك   إبن الزوجة الثانية  -فهذا  ليس بحال من الاحوال  - مباركة للزواج الثانى .

بل اقراراً  ان  الابناء  أبرياء من مسئؤلية  خطأ  وقع فيه والديهم *وإن كانوا يرثون  نتائجه وتبعاته*.
2] وكون  ان الرب  بارك   ابن الزوجة الثانية   فهذه البركة   لا تؤءدى إلى تشريع 
مادام إكتمال  إعلان الله للحق  قد كمل بالمسيح يسوع ربنا .

وبركة الرب لاسماعيل  لو ولا تعدو  كون الله يدعه ينمو  بصحة بدنية  ويتميز بفنون الفروسية الشائعة فى الصحراء ويحجز مكانا  بين ذوى البطش والنفوز بسبب قدراته البدنية - فقط  لا غير.

3]  فلا  الله أراد هذا الزواج من الاول  ولا هو صاحب تشريع بإقراره - وليس فى كلام الملاك لهاجر المصرية اى   وجه يحتمل  إستمرار  الحياة الزوجية بين هاجر  وزوجها من زواج بشري مدنى  -غير دينى  بأى حال من الاحوال
4] إكتمل التشريع بالمسيح - والاشياء العتيقة قد مضت  وانا شريعتى شريعة المسيح بالزواج الدينى  - لا شريعة ساراى العقيم العجوز   وزواج مدنى احتيالى من الجارية [  ومضمون فيلم الزوجة الثانية اللى نعرفه جميعاً]..
:
:
:ه​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

*



			المفاجاة التى فجرها " ساكو "

يقول – حسب ما عَرِفَ من المُبشرين فى بلده – أن الكتاب المقدس لم يُحرم تعدد الزوجات (!!!)
الفريسيين عندما تقدموا ليجربوا " السيد المسيح " سألوه عن (الطلاق)
ولم يتعرضوا الى ( مسألة التعدد ) ان كانت مُحرمة أم لا تزال قائمة
فوضع لهم التشريع المعروف
32. وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ إِلاَّ لِعِلَّةِ الزِّنَى يَجْعَلُهَا تَزْنِي وَمَنْ يَتَزَوَّجُ مُطَلَّقَةً فَإِنَّهُ يَزْنِي.

يُضيف " ساكو " أنه عندما أستفسر من المُبشر عن موقف المسيحية من التعدُد
( يبدو أنه طرح السؤال مُستفسراً عن مصير زوجاته فيما بعد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزى  مستر  ساكو  :       
بعد السلامو عليكو  
أرجوك فى المرات التالية  -  ان تدرس الكتاب المقدس بعمق -  وتروى وتبصر مسترشداً  باباء الكنيسة  ذوى الخبرة العلمية القويمة.
فالحقيقة ان المسيح  هو من أكد - نصياً  - على وحدانية   الزواج المسيحى  
ولم يرد إطلاقاً   فى جميع النصوص التى سجلها عليه الانجيلين الاربعة فى اى ما يختص بالزواج المسيحيى  الا  الوحدانية المطلقة والخصوصية المطلقة بين ذكر بالغ واحد وواحد فقط مع انثى بالغة واحدة وواحدة فقط - لا حظ يا ساكو  ان العبارات دونت باللغة اليونانية  ومش ممكن يحصل فيها اى لبس
وخذ  هذه الايات على سبيل المثال : الى المبشر  
والى مركز الاستشارات القانونية اللى تحت التأسيس
انجيل متى 19 : [ 3. وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ لِكُلِّ سَبَبٍ؟»
4. فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟»
5. وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً.
6. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ».] 
XXXXXXXXXX

الانجيل بحسب مرقس الاصحاح 10[4. فَقَالُوا: «مُوسَى أَذِنَ أَنْ يُكْتَبَ كِتَابُ طَلاَقٍ فَتُطَلَّقُ».
5. فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَةِ قُلُوبِكُمْ كَتَبَ لَكُمْ هَذِهِ الْوَصِيَّةَ
6. وَلَكِنْ مِنْ بَدْءِ الْخَلِيقَةِ ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى خَلَقَهُمَا اللَّهُ.
7. مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ
8. وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ.
9. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقْهُ إِنْسَانٌ».

10. ثُمَّ فِي الْبَيْتِ سَأَلَهُ تَلاَمِيذُهُ أَيْضاً عَنْ ذَلِكَ
11. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «مَنْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ وَتَزَوَّجَ بِأُخْرَى يَزْنِي عَلَيْهَا.
12. وَإِنْ طَلَّقَتِ امْرَأَةٌ زَوْجَهَا وَتَزَوَّجَتْ بِآخَرَ تَزْنِي».]

انتهى  الاقتباس على سبيل المثال   لا الحصر.
:
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

*


			الهجرة والجنسية

حدثت أضطرابات فى بلده ما يُشبه الحرب الأهلية فيما يبدو
مكتب محاماه متخصص أستطاع أن يحصل لـ " ساكو " على ( لجوء أنسانى ) لماما أمريكا
ولكن المكتب نصحه بألا يذكر لمُمثلى الهجرة والجنسية أن على ذمته ثلاث زوجات
لأن القانون الأمريكى يُجرم هذا فعليه بتسجيل زوجة واحدة فقط وألا سيُسجن
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مافيش فى نيجيريا  وكل جاراتها من الدول  اى اضطرابات  من اى  نوع  الا    حركة  الشباب الصومالية وحركة بوكو حرام ال...  بس 
تصحيحا  للمعلومة وتوضيحاً​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *ولم أرى منهم اى اهتمام  إطلاقا بهذه الشبهه التافهه الهزلية .
> 1]  المسيحية دعتنا فى السلام(
> 2] المسيحية دعتنا فى القداسة
> فنحن مدعون   للترشيد .
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من تفاهتها وهزليتها ( على حد تعبيرك ) لم تستطع الأجابة عليها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتيتنا بموضوع أنشائى طويل عريض عن المسيحية وجمالها..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا باتحدث فى أحكام تشريعية – مش طالب كلام حلو ولذيذ[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
يا أخى الفاضل أريد ( تشريعاً ) وهو ما يعنى نص واضح يُعالج المسألة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أريد النص الذى يُعالج  التعدد ( أنا لم أجده ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](أو) أى حالة موثقة من أى كنيسة ( أنا أبحث عنها ) لتسجيلها فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس لأنكارها أو الجدال فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل عرفت عن ماذا أبحث وأسأل ؟
[FONT=&quot]ثم ...[/FONT]
 [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لا علاقة بعقيدة صاحب الأستفهام بالموضوع [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة للأسلام أو المسلمين بالموضوع لا من قريب ولا من بعيد  *​​ [/FONT]


ElectericCurrent قال:


> *واقرب للدقة والوضوح   وخالى من الاغراض الملتوية  وحب الفبركة ..
> بل اقراراً  ان  الابناء  ابرياء من مسئؤلية  خطأ  وقع فيه والديهما  وان كانا يرثا نتائجه وتبعاته.
> 2] وكون  ان الرب  بارك   ابن الزوجة الثانية   فهذه البركة   لا تؤءدى إلى تشريع
> مادام إكتمال  إعلان الله للحق  قد كمل بالمسيح يسوع ربنا .
> 4] إكتمل التشريع بالمسيح - والاشياء العتيقة قد مضت  وانا شريعتى شريعة المسيح بالزواج الدينى  - ​*



*[FONT=&quot]لأ مش متفبركة يا دكتور *​​ *[FONT=&quot]
واليهود ( أصحاب الكتاب الأصليين ) لا يعترفون لك بهذا  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن ليس ....[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]
حسناً أعطنى من شريعة السيد المسيح حلاً لتعدد الزوجات  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كما نفى الطلاق الا لعلة الزنا – 
ربما وضع لنا حلاً لها
[FONT=&quot]أريدها للتسجيل لا للنقاش و[FONT=&quot]لا لطرح شُبهة [/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]*​


ElectericCurrent قال:


> *
> فالحقيقة ان المسيح  هو من أكد - نصياً  - على وحدانية   الزواج المسيحى
> ولم يرد إطلاقاً   فى جميع النصوص التى سجلها عليه الانجيلين الاربعة فى اى ما يختص بالزواج المسيحيى  الا  الوحدانية المطلقة والخصوصية المطلقة بين ذكر بالغ واحد وواحد فقط مع انثى بالغة واحدة وواحدة فقط -
> انجيل متى 19 : [ 3. وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ لِيُجَرِّبُوهُ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ لِلرَّجُلِ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ لِكُلِّ سَبَبٍ؟»
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]ما تتحدث فيه هو الطلاق وليس التعدد ...
الفارق كبير بين التشريعين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هات لى النص الذى يقول ([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ذكر بالغ واحد[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]) ( أنثى بالغة واحدة )  و( واحدة فقط )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هات لى الحل للمتعدد فى الوثنية ...ماذا يفعل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نصاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]وحُكماً ... لا أقوال مُرسلة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ولا أتحدث عن الطلاق 
[FONT=&quot]مرة أخرى ...نص أو حكم عن التعدد ولن أناقشك فيه [/FONT]
[/FONT]*​ 


ElectericCurrent قال:


> *مافيش فى نيجيريا  وكل جاراتها من الدول  اى اضطرابات  من اى  نوع  الا    حركة  الشباب الصومالية وحركة بوكو حرام ال...  بس
> تصحيحا  للمعلومة وتوضيحاً​*


 *[FONT=&quot]ومين اللى قال لحضرتك أن الموضوع حصل اليومين دول ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم ما علاقة هذا بموضوعنا ؟! ...ممكن جداً أن مكتب المحاماه الأمريكى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أصطنع أوراقاً ...هو بيعمل لجوء أنسانى لوجه الله تعالى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأ طبعاً ... دة أكل عيشه ...شغلته كدة ..تخصصه كدة
[FONT=&quot]زى ما حضرتك تفتح عيادة [FONT=&quot]لعلاج المرضى وتتقاضى أتعابا[FONT=&quot]ً[/FONT] على ذلك [/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2015)

apostle.paul قال:


> هو حر الكنيسة سبتله حرية الاختيار لو عايز يفضل على وضعه الاجتماعى بعد الايمان يفضل وايمانه هيقدس العلاقة ككل ولكن لو اراد ان يفارق يفارق
> مفيش تدخل من الكتيسة فى تحديد الوضع الاجتماعى للمؤمنين الجدد سبتلعم حرية الاختيار
> نفس الامر كان موجود فى الكنيسة الاولى وبولس كراعى للكنيسة قدم نصيحته
> 12 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ، فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا، لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ، وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ، فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا.
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]أين التعدد هنا ؟ ما هو موقفه ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بولس الرسول تحدث عن ( أمرأة ) بالمفرد فهل تنطبق نصيحته على [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الزوجات ( التعدد ) بالجمع ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل هناك أى تسجيل لحالة ترك الأختيار للمؤمن 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]من قبل الكنيسة ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أى حالة موثقة ...سأأخذ بها 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من تفاهتها وهزليتها ( على حد تعبيرك ) لم تستطع الأجابة عليها*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأتيتنا بموضوع أنشائى طويل عريض عن المسيحية وجمالها..!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا باتحدث فى أحكام تشريعية – مش طالب كلام حلو ولذيذ*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​*[FONT=&quot]
> يا أخى الفاضل أريد ( تشريعاً ) وهو ما يعنى نص واضح يُعالج المسألة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أريد النص الذى يُعالج  التعدد ( أنا لم أجده ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](أو) أى حالة موثقة من أى كنيسة ( أنا أبحث عنها ) لتسجيلها فقط [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس لأنكارها أو الجدال فيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل عرفت عن ماذا أبحث وأسأل ؟
> [FONT=&quot]ثم ...[/FONT]
> [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]لا علاقة بعقيدة صاحب الأستفهام بالموضوع [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ولا علاقة للأسلام أو المسلمين بالموضوع لا من قريب ولا من بعيد  *​​ [/FONT]
> ...


الاجابة عند حضرتك بدلا من تقطيع الجمل  وبتر العبارات اوردها كما  قلتها انا  .[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

> هات لى النص الذى يقول (ذكر بالغ واحد) ( أنثى بالغة واحدة ) و( واحدة فقط )
> ثم ....
> هات لى الحل للمتعدد فى الوثنية ...ماذا يفعل ؟
> نصاً وحُكماً ... لا أقوال مُرسلة



      -  *هل الحبر  سحرى هنا :*



> . فَأَجَابَ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ أَنَّ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَهُمَا ذَكَراً وَأُنْثَى؟»
> 5. وَقَالَ: «مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً.
> 6. إِذاً لَيْسَا بَعْدُ اثْنَيْنِ بَلْ جَسَدٌ وَاحِدٌ. فَالَّذِي جَمَعَهُ اللَّهُ لاَ يُفَرِّقُهُ إِنْسَانٌ».]
> XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

*ما   كان  فى الوثنية  وما كان فى غير الايمان  -وما كان   قبل التوبة
يتم تصحيحة  و تقويمه حسب شريعة الانجيل .
فالشواذ - يتم اصلاحهم وكسر علاقاتهم المنحرفة وهذا ليس تطليق
والزناه  يتم اصلاح وتتويب هؤلاء الناس 
دون  ان يكون هذا تطليق
والزيجات المدنية يتم تصليحها دينيا وكنيسيا دون ان يكون  هذا تطليق ولا   كسر لروابط الروح القدس
لان الروح القدس اساساً  لم يعط​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

> هل هناك أى تسجيل لحالة ترك الأختيار للمؤمن
> من قبل الكنيسة ؟



استاذ عبود الايات بشواهدها عندك  - انت ترفض الاطلاع على النصوص 
وتتجاهل هذا 
وتحاول  اثارة  محاورك المسيحى


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

> وبالرغم من تفاهتها وهزليتها ( على حد تعبيرك ) لم تستطع الأجابة عليها
> وأتيتنا بموضوع أنشائى طويل عريض عن المسيحية وجمالها..!!
> وأنا باتحدث فى أحكام تشريعية – مش طالب كلام حلو ولذيذ



*بلي اجبتك 
وقدمتلك المفهوم المسيحى من خلال نصوص  مسيحية بأيات  وشواهدها من الكتاب المقدس
لا من خلال فقه عقيدتك التى تريد ان تطبق مناهجها ووسائلها واساليبها على المسيحية*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

*أين  هنا الحث  على التعددية  أو حتى القبول بها ؟؟؟       أو مباركة هذا الزواج أو إقراره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟    *



> تكوين  16 :
> 5. فَقَالَتْ سَارَايُ لابْرَامَ: «ظُلْمِي عَلَيْكَ! انَا دَفَعْتُ جَارِيَتِي الَى حِضْنِكَ فَلَمَّا رَاتْ انَّهَا حَبِلَتْ صَغُرْتُ فِي عَيْنَيْهَا. يَقْضِي الرَّبُّ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ».
> 6. فَقَالَ ابْرَامُ لِسَارَايَ: «هُوَذَا جَارِيَتُكِ فِي يَدِكِ. افْعَلِي بِهَا مَا يَحْسُنُ فِي عَيْنَيْكِ». فَاذَلَّتْهَا سَارَايُ فَهَرَبَتْ مِنْ وَجْهِهَا.
> 7. فَوَجَدَهَا مَلاكُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى عَيْنِ الْمَاءِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ عَلَى الْعَيْنِ الَّتِي فِي طَرِيقِ شُورَ.
> ...





> تك21   :
> 10. فَقَالَتْ لابْرَاهِيمَ: «اطْرُدْ هَذِهِ الْجَارِيَةَ وَابْنَهَا لانَّ ابْنَ هَذِهِ الْجَارِيَةِ لا يَرِثُ مَعَ ابْنِي اسْحَاقَ».
> 11. فَقَبُحَ الْكَلامُ جِدّا فِي عَيْنَيْ ابْرَاهِيمَ لِسَبَبِ ابْنِهِ.
> 12. فَقَالَ اللهُ لابْرَاهِيمَ*: «لا يَقْبُحُ فِي عَيْنَيْكَ مِنْ اجْلِ الْغُلامِ وَمِنْ اجْلِ جَارِيَتِكَ. فِي كُلِّ مَا تَقُولُ لَكَ سَارَةُ اسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهَا لانَّهُ بِاسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ.
> ...


*اين استمرار الحياة الزوجية فى هذا الزواج المدنى - اين مباركة الله لهذا الارتباط - او الحكم بتشريعه؟؟.​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

*



			واليهود ( أصحاب الكتاب الأصليين ) لا يعترفون لك بهذا
ولكن ليس ....
حسناً أعطنى من شريعة السيد المسيح حلاً لتعدد الزوجات
كما نفى الطلاق الا لعلة الزنا –
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

دلؤقتى بقي اليهود اصحاب الكتاب الاصليين   واصبح ما يقولون به  هنا    هو المرجع 
وهذا لا ينطبق  عندما  تتحدثون  عن نشيد الانشاد وحزقيال 23
بمعنى ان لديكم لكل مقام مقال وعلى كل لون.
تفضل ارنى ماذا يقول اليهود الارثوزوكس وطبعا لن اقبل فى الحوار الا للشهادات المعتمدة للمتخصصين من علماء اليهود.
مجرد قبول حوارى  ولن اقبله تشريعاً 
فتشريعنا ومفهومنا المسيحى  ليس مشروطاً بالانطباق والمماثلة لحرفية ومحدودية تفسير اليهود - والمسيح نفسه  وبخههم فى هذا المجال وقال لهم موسي  -لاجل قساوة قلوبكم - اذن لكم ..
​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *
> عزيزى  مستر  ساكو  :
> بعد السلامو عليكو
> أرجوك فى المرات التالية  -  ان تدرس الكتاب المقدس بعمق -  وتروى وتبصر مسترشداً  باباء الكنيسة  ذوى الخبرة العلمية القويمة.
> ...



الاقتباس   قبيل بتر الاجزاء  التى  لا تعجب الزميل منه

المسيح  يتكلم  عن  استقرار العلاقة الزوجية عموما   ولا  يجب قصر ذلك على الطلاق .فقط


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الاجابة عند حضرتك بدلا من تقطيع الجمل  وبتر العبارات اوردها كما  قلتها انا  .





ElectericCurrent قال:


> هل الحبر  سحرى هنا :





ElectericCurrent قال:


> *ما   كان  فى الوثنية  وما كان فى غير الايمان  -وما كان   قبل التوبة
> يتم تصحيحة  و تقويمه حسب شريعة الانجيل .
> والزيجات المدنية يتم تصليحها دينيا وكنيسيا دون ان يكون  هذا تطليق ولا   كسر لروابط الروح القدس
> لان الروح القدس اساساً  لم يعط​*





ElectericCurrent قال:


> الاقتباس   قبيل بتر الاجزاء  التى  لا تعجب الزميل منه
> المسيح  يتكلم  عن  استقرار العلاقة الزوجية عموما   ولا  يجب قصر ذلك على الطلاق .فقط


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ مش حبر سرى ولا حاجة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]حضرتك بتجاوب فى منطقة تانية خالص ( الطلاق )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فيه حاجة فى التشريع أسمها ( عِلة القيد والشرط ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ودى موجودة فى اليهودية والمسيحية والأسلام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
عندما يقول لآ طلاق – ويسكت – هنا حكم مُطلق عام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما يذكر إلا لعلة الزنا ( دى أسمها علة القيد والشرط ) ( الزنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما سألوا " السيد المسيح " سألوه عن ( الطلاق) ( كتاب الطلاق )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يسألوه عن ( التعدد ) ماذا نحن بفاعلين ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شريعة الزوجة الواحدة مأخوذة على القياس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تشريعاً[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] لمن يَشرّع فى الزواج المسيحى ( الحُجة الفقهية ) ذكره لأمرأة ( بالمفرد )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خلاص القياس هنا عرفناه ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الآن ...لدينا ( حالة ) تعدد وقعت فى الوثنية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مطلوب علاجها ( من خلال النص ) – بعد أيمان الحالة ... ما هو الوضع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لو قلت طلاق لأثنين من الزوجات – تم الأخلال بعِلة الشرط والقيد – ( الزنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلا إذا أعتبرنا حالة التعدد هنا هى ( زنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فما هو الموقف فى ضوء هذا الشرح ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]هل يُعاد أكليل الزواج رجل على ثلاث نساء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكل حالة أكليل منفصل لنفس الرجل ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن كان – أعطنى حالة موثقة من الكنيسة [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> المسيح  يتكلم  *عن  استقرار *العلاقة الزوجية عموما   ولا  يجب قصر ذلك على الطلاق .فقط


*وأنا أتحدث عن الأستمرار *​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot]وبالرغم من تفاهتها وهزليتها ( على حد تعبيرك ) لم تستطع الأجابة عليها​​ [FONT=&quot]وأتيتنا بموضوع أنشائى طويل عريض عن المسيحية وجمالها..!!​​ [FONT=&quot]وأنا باتحدث فى أحكام تشريعية – مش طالب كلام حلو ولذيذ​

أنقر للتوسيع...




عبود عبده عبود قال:



​[FONT=&quot]
يا أخى الفاضل أريد ( تشريعاً ) وهو ما يعنى نص واضح يُعالج المسألة ​​ [FONT=&quot]أريد النص الذى يُعالج  التعدد ( أنا لم أجده ) [/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]لأ مش متفبركة يا دكتور [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
واليهود ( أصحاب الكتاب الأصليين ) لا يعترفون لك بهذا  [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولكن ليس ....[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
حسناً أعطنى من شريعة السيد المسيح حلاً لتعدد الزوجات  [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كما نفى الطلاق الا لعلة الزنا – 
ربما وضع لنا حلاً لها
[FONT=&quot]أريدها للتسجيل لا للنقاش و[FONT=&quot]لا لطرح شُبهة [/FONT][/FONT]
[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]ما تتحدث فيه هو الطلاق وليس التعدد ...
الفارق كبير بين التشريعين[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هات لى النص الذى يقول ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]ذكر بالغ واحد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) ( أنثى بالغة واحدة )  و( واحدة فقط )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ثم ....[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هات لى الحل للمتعدد فى الوثنية ...ماذا يفعل ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نصاً [/FONT][FONT=&quot]وحُكماً ... لا أقوال مُرسلة 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولا أتحدث عن الطلاق 
[FONT=&quot]مرة أخرى ...نص أو حكم عن التعدد ولن أناقشك فيه [/FONT]
[/FONT]​ 


[/CENTER]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


الاصحاح السابع من الرسالة الاولى الى كورنثوس   والايه التى احضرتها لسيادتك    ليست موضوعا انشائيا للتغزل فى المسيحية بل الاصحاح  واحد من عدة نصوص  معنية 

بالعلاقة الزيجية   للوثنين الداخلين الى المسيحية ..
أ]  إذا قبل الطرفين - بحرية كل منهما الكاملة الايمان المسيحى .
ب] إذا  قبل طرف واحد ورفض الاخر الايمان ...  وهل هناك  حتمية للانفصال 
هنا  لا ينطبق عليه  تطليقاً كنسيا -وبلا محاذير  [لان الله لم يجمعه بالروح القدس ].
ج] أحكام وضع البنين الناشئين من زواج كهذا.

XXXXXXXXXX
لكى نفهم امر ما فى المسيحية نستعين بعدة نصوص  لنرى الموضوع من عدة زوايا رؤيا  .[/FONT]*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وأنا أتحدث عن الأستمرار *​



*وانا بأتحدث عن  إستمرار الصحيح  بل الاصح    
 وعدم إستمرار الخطأ  أو الغير صحيح ​*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:







[FONT=&quot]لأ مش حبر سرى ولا حاجة ​​ [FONT=&quot]حضرتك بتجاوب فى منطقة تانية خالص ( الطلاق )​​ [FONT=&quot]فيه حاجة فى التشريع أسمها ( عِلة القيد والشرط ) ​

أنقر للتوسيع...




عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]ودى موجودة فى اليهودية والمسيحية والأسلام [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
عندما يقول لآ طلاق – ويسكت – هنا حكم مُطلق عام [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لما يذكر إلا لعلة الزنا ( دى أسمها علة القيد والشرط ) ( الزنا )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لما سألوا " السيد المسيح " سألوه عن ( الطلاق) ( كتاب الطلاق )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ولم يسألوه عن ( التعدد ) ماذا نحن بفاعلين ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شريعة الزوجة الواحدة مأخوذة على القياس [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تشريعاً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] لمن يَشرّع فى الزواج المسيحى ( الحُجة الفقهية ) ذكره لأمرأة ( بالمفرد )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]خلاص القياس هنا عرفناه ...[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الآن ...لدينا ( حالة ) تعدد وقعت فى الوثنية [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]مطلوب علاجها ( من خلال النص ) – بعد أيمان الحالة ... ما هو الوضع ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لو قلت طلاق لأثنين من الزوجات – تم الأخلال بعِلة الشرط والقيد – ( الزنا )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إلا إذا أعتبرنا حالة التعدد هنا هى ( زنا )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فما هو الموقف فى ضوء هذا الشرح ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هل يُعاد أكليل الزواج رجل على ثلاث نساء ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لكل حالة أكليل منفصل لنفس الرجل ؟[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]إن كان – أعطنى حالة موثقة من الكنيسة [/FONT]​ [/FONT][/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
1]  شريعة وحدانية الزوجة فى المسيحية  للمسيحى  ليست مشروطة بالطلاق وحده.
2] من كان متزوجاً   فى الوثنية  : هذا  ليس زواجاً كنيسياً شرعياً  بأى حال - وبالتالى إصلاح هذا الوضع  ليس متعارضاً  مع   [لاطلاق   ولا تطليق  الا  لعلة الزنى] . 
 حيث  سيتم تخيير الاربعة اشخاص  
وصولا الى إتفاق مؤءسس على الاقتناع الحر والتراضي   والتبصر - على ما سيتستقر عليه الزواج  رجل واحد  لإمرأءة واحدة منهم اياً وقعت عليها الاختيار والاتفاق والتسوية .
وهذا كله قبيل  اتمام المراسيم الدينية التى ستجرى  على اساس شريعة الزوجة الواحدة فى المسيحية  بصلاة أكليل جديد - إكليل  واحد للرجل  والامرأة المتراضى عليها فقط  .
[  توجد لجان إرشاد   وتوجد رعاية ابوية  لاختيار الأصلح  والأبدى  والأحق ]   

التعدد   هنا :  لاحكم  عليه  الا بصفته  الفعلية  [زواج مدنى سابق - فى جهالية - كأى خطأ  عن جهل  وعدم  دراية
: نص :" (لا تشاكلوا شهواتكم السابقة فى جهاليتكم ) (1بط14:1)"
- يتم إبطال  الرابطة الزوجية   مع الاعتراف   ب اثارها  -على سبيل الاقرار بالامر الواقع]

رجاءاً : المسيحية  ليست صياغة آخرى للاسلام ولا أساليبنا  فى  البحث ولا الفحص الشرعى والقانونى كالاسلام ولا استنادياتنا ولا استدلالياتنا كالاسلام. فمن فضلك - عند التعامل مع المسيحية قرر الخصوصية الخاصة بها .
[/FONT]*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (14 يوليو 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *
> 
> وهذا كله قبيل  اتمام المراسيم الدينية التى ستجرى  على اساس شريعة الزوجة الواحدة فى المسيحية  بصلاة أكليل جديد - إكليل  واحد للرجل  والامرأة المتراضى عليها فقط  .
> - يتم إبطال  الرابطة الزوجية   مع الاعتراف   ب اثارها  -على سبيل الاقرار بالامر الواقع]
> *


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أكليل واحد ...تمام[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكنك أثنيت على هذه المشاركة التى قال فيها [/FONT]*​ 


Maran+atha قال:


> *عليه ان يستمر فى هذا الزواج من الثلاث* وليس له الحق فى ان يتزوج من رابعة او ان يطلق احد من الثلاث
> 
> بل ايضا ان امن تلك الزوجات ايضا *عليه ان يعيد الاكليل عليهم **وتكون حالة استثنائية* لأنه متزوج قبل ان يؤمن بالمسيحية
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]فما هو قولك ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]هل تتفق معه أم تختلف ؟[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]للمرة الثاثلة : لا علاقة للأسلام بما أقوله 
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 يوليو 2015)

*

عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot] ​​ [FONT=&quot]أكليل واحد ...تمام​

أنقر للتوسيع...

**

عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]ولكنك أثنيت على هذه المشاركة التى قال فيها [/FONT]​[/CEN[FONT=&quot]فما هو قولك ؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هل تتفق معه أم تختلف ؟[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للمرة الثاثلة : لا علاقة للأسلام بما أقوله 
[/FONT]​[/FONT]​​

أنقر للتوسيع...



1]  قلت أن  التعامل مع أثار ونتائج الزواج السابق - المحتوم بطلانه شرعاً   - يتم على أساس الامر الواقع.فالعقد شريعة المتعاقدين وشريعته شريعتهماوقت تعاقدهما .
أما  أن  تعاقدا بالتراضى على ابطاله بطل.وتبقي اثاره.
2] قلت   فى مداخلاتنى التى   لم تعجبك   ان الزواج  فى المسيحية  وأن التتعامل مع اثاره  وان استمرار  اثاره ليست بإتيان الحرث جنسياً فقط فى هذه الحالة وقلت ان استمرار  نتائج الزواج تكون بالالتزام المادى  والاجتماعى 
والتضحية والبذل والعطاء - فى علاقة طيبة - بين الافراد الذين جمعهم الان دين المسيح 
وقلنا ان عدم  استمرار المباشرة الزوجية ليس لونا من الفرقة والعداء يرسخها المسيح بين الناس.. 

مربع رقم 5#



			5] المسيحية ترى ان رغم ان الجنس فى الزواج أحد أركان العلاقة الزوجية النشطة الا انه ليس كل شئ فى مضمون الزواج ... فالمصاحبة والتعاون والصداقة و الشركة بالمعروف على الحلوة والمرة - فى الضيق والرحب وفى الصحة والمرض ..يعد الركن الاقوى فى الزواج وله الاولوية على الاتصال الجنسى الحسي المجرد من الاهداف الاخرى الا المتعة.
فالمسيحية ستملاء ذهن ساكو وزوجاته على قدم المساواه بانجيل المسيح وستسمو به الى مبادئه الكريمة 
وستشغل طاقاته وطاقات زوجاته اجتماعيا وعلميا فى مجالات العمل الانسانى والحقوقي والصحى الخدمى الراقي 
وستترك لهم رباعتهم- الاختيار الحر الرشيد- مسترشدين بمرشديهم الروحيين ليقرر كل منهم كيف سيكون مصير رباطهم الروحى الزيجى بعد أن دخل المسيح فى الخط.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


قلت أيضاً   فى نفس المربع رقم 5#



			ستتيح الكنيسة أمام ساكو- بعد فترة من الدراسة والصلاة والجهاد- مجالا ان يظل مرتبطاً بزوجة واحدة بإتصال جنسي نشط.لهدف موضوعى جاد غير حياة المتعة العبثية.
وستلزمه الكنيسة أن يبقي على علاقاته بمن كن زوجاته فى حياته السابقة - بكل طهارة وبكل امانة بمحبة باذلة مضحية وبشراكة محترمة مؤسسة على الاحترام والبذل والعطاء أكثر من الاخذ.ستلزمه الكنيسة بأن أولاده مقدسون وعليه ان يدبر بيته حسنا ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 ْْْْْXXXXXXXXXX​



			أقتباس من الاستاذ عبود:  للمرة الثاثلة : لا علاقة للأسلام بما أقوله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قل ما شئت   العبرة   بالفعل 
وانا ارى  طريقتك فى التفكير والتحليل والتشريع والاستفهام والمجاوبة والاستنتاج  والربط والعطاء والاخذ
طريقة : اسلامية اسلامية لا شرقية ولا غربية  
​​*​[/FONT]​​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2015)

ينقل لقسم الأسئلة والأجوبة..

برجاء إختيار القسم المناسب في المرات القادمة فهذا القسم للشبهات وليس للأسئلة.


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 يوليو 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *
> 
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 1]  شريعة وحدانية الزوجة فى المسيحية  للمسيحى  ليست مشروطة بالطلاق وحده.
> ...


وما هي هذه المعايير التي يتم عليها اختيار الاصلح والابدي والاحق خاصة وان كان لهن منه اولاد ؟​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *1]  قلت أن  التعامل مع أثار ونتائج الزواج السابق - المحتوم بطلانه شرعاً   - يتم على أساس الامر الواقع.فالعقد شريعة المتعاقدين وشريعته شريعتهماوقت تعاقدهما
> أما  أن  تعاقدا بالتراضى على ابطاله بطل.وتبقي اثاره.​*


 *[FONT=&quot]( إن تعاقدا ) ؟!!! ... مش تعاقدا ...تعاقدوا ...دولى أربعة أطراف *​​ *[FONT=&quot]راااجل وتلات ستات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو تعاقدوا على أبطاله بالتراضى ؟!... طيب ولو تراضوا على الأستمرار فى الجمع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يومين لكل واحدة والسابع أجازة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين دور المسيحية هنا ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الحال بالتراضى – وليس هناك تشريع بالسلب أو الأيجاب فى مسألة التعدد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الراجل النيجيرى دة كان عنده حق هو وزوجاته الثلاث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمُبشرين بتوعه أيضاً كان عندهم حق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قد حسمت أنت المسألة وانتهت [/FONT]*​ 
*



			2] قلت   فى مداخلاتنى التى   لم تعجبك   ان الزواج  فى المسيحية  وأن  التتعامل مع اثاره  وان استمرار  اثاره ليست بإتيان الحرث جنسياً فقط فى  هذه الحالة وقلت ان استمرار  نتائج الزواج تكون بالالتزام المادى   والاجتماعى 
والتضحية والبذل والعطاء - فى علاقة طيبة - بين الافراد الذين جمعهم الان دين المسيح 

أنقر للتوسيع...

** كلام أنشائى يفتقد الى أدلة نصية وشرعية ​ مشاركاتك كلها أبتعدت عن أصل المسألة ( التعدد ) و ( علاجه )​ حسناً ...جمعهم دين المسيح ...​ بيقول اية دين المسيح فى مسألة التعدد ؟​ يعملوا أزاى ؟؟​



			وقلنا ان عدم  استمرار المباشرة الزوجية ليس لونا من الفرقة والعداء يرسخها المسيح بين الناس..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* *[FONT=&quot]لأ كدة بقى فيه فُرقة يا دكتور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبيع أمرأته من أجل الملكوت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسيحية ...لم تعالج ولم تتطرق ولم تشرع للرجل الوثنى المتعدد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أين النص الصريح الذى عالجت به المسيحية تعدد الزوجات لدى الوثنيين أو اليهود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين التشريع ؟؟ - (يطلق) والا (يفارق) وألا ( يعيشوا معاه حياة الملائكة من غير جنس ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا ( يبقى الحال على ما هو عليه ) ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و.... 
( أسلامياً – كما أردتها وأصررت عليها ) الرب لم يقل شئ ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا بأعتراف بولس الرسول نفسه

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]12 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ، فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا، لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ، وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ، فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
يبقى السيد المسيح ( الرب ) لم يقل شئ ...
وأنتهى 
[/FONT]*
*******
​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو مش معقول فى تاريخ المسيحية كله ما عدتش ولا (حالة تعدد) أمام الآباء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أكيد عدت وأكيد عالجوها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طلبى بسيط جداً ...حالة واحدة موثقة لدى الكنيسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نص واحد صريح يُعالج التعدد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى " بولس الرسول " لم يفعل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيتكلم عن أمرأة بالمفرد ...فهل شمل كلامه ( الجمع ) ( التعدد ) ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]( إن تعاقدا ) ؟!!! ... مش تعاقدا ...تعاقدوا ...دولى أربعة أطراف *​​ *[FONT=&quot]راااجل وتلات ستات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لو تعاقدوا على أبطاله بالتراضى ؟!... طيب ولو تراضوا على الأستمرار فى الجمع *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]يومين لكل واحدة والسابع أجازة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين دور المسيحية هنا ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الحال بالتراضى – وليس هناك تشريع بالسلب أو الأيجاب فى مسألة التعدد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى الراجل النيجيرى دة كان عنده حق هو وزوجاته الثلاث [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمُبشرين بتوعه أيضاً كان عندهم حق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قد حسمت أنت المسألة وانتهت [/FONT]*​
> 
> * كلام أنشائى يفتقد الى أدلة نصية وشرعية ​ مشاركاتك كلها أبتعدت عن أصل المسألة ( التعدد ) و ( علاجه )​ حسناً ...جمعهم دين المسيح ...​ بيقول اية دين المسيح فى مسألة التعدد ؟​ يعملوا أزاى ؟؟​ * *[FONT=&quot]لأ كدة بقى فيه فُرقة يا دكتور[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبيع أمرأته من أجل الملكوت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المسيحية ...لم تعالج ولم تتطرق ولم تشرع للرجل الوثنى المتعدد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أين النص الصريح الذى عالجت به المسيحية تعدد الزوجات لدى الوثنيين أو اليهود[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أين التشريع ؟؟ - (يطلق) والا (يفارق) وألا ( يعيشوا معاه حياة الملائكة من غير جنس ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والا ( يبقى الحال على ما هو عليه ) ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و....
> ...


*  أ]   أصله  مش  شطارة فى الحوار  أن تتجاهل الاجابات وتظل تكرر نفس الاسئلة  بصياغات متنوعه.
ب]  ولا تتجاهل بعض أيات وتمسك بشظية من آيه  بغض النظر عن سبب إتيانها وال موقف  اللى قيلت فيه والمعنى المقصود منها  
ج]  ولا أن تماطل  وتساوم وتجادل فى البديهيات والاساسيات الواضحة   ولا  أن تجعل   الاستثناء قاعدة والقاعدة استثناء .  
 آهى  مجموعة الممارسات   دى  فى حد ذاتها  إسلامية إسلامية لا منوفية ولا دقهلية .

قلنا لسيادتك فى إيجاز   أن هناك قاعدة فقهية بديهية  أن :[ما  بنى  على  باطل  فهو باطل ]*(1)

وأن[ ينبغى أن يطاع الله أكثر من الناس ]    وقلنا   أن الاساس  والقاعدة   هو رجل واحد لامرأة واحدة بنص أيات المسيح  فى الانجيل  بحسب متى ومرقس -  رجعت تسأل عن التعدد 
سآلناك  ومن قال أن التعدد يوماً كان مشروعاً  أو كان الاساس فى عقيدة الكتاب المقدس كله 
وقدمنا لك من الايات ان بحسب السيد المسيح  الاساس  والقاعدة  الشرعية   انه رجل واحد لامرأة واحدة  فى الرب.  ..
وأن الداخلين إلى المسيحية يتم تصحيح   روابطهم الجنسية لتكون متماشية مع شريعة المسيح الذى اختاروه عن اقتناع وتبعوه عن اقتناع.
:*


> إن تعاقدا ) ؟!!! ... مش تعاقدا ...تعاقدوا ...دولى أربعة أطراف
> راااجل وتلات ستات
> لو تعاقدوا على أبطاله بالتراضى ؟!.


*ما قلته هنا    على  قاعدة فقهية ان العقد  شريعة المتعاقدين  وان شريعة العقد  هى شريعتهما   وقت تعاقدهما  أو تعاقدهم إن شئت... 
وردى علي الحالة التى انت قدمتها كان بما يناسب الحالة .
رجعت سيادتك   واصطدت  كلمة تراضي   وراهنت عليها ...
 اولا  : الدخول الى الايمان المسيحى يشترط فيه التراضي  والاقتناع الحر الشامل الكامل بالعقيدة وما يترتب عليها وبصرف النظر عما يقوم به  مقاومى الحق من زعم بالاجبار او التدليس- توجد لجان داخل الكنائس متخصصة فى المشورة الاجتماعية والمشورة الزوجية ومن صميم عمل الاسقف والقس 
إحاطة المتقدم  للايمان وللزواج  علماً بتفاصيل العقيدة المقبل عليها وواجباتها وتبعات ذلك وتهيئته لذلك والتأكد من سلامة إختياره .وحرية إرادته .
ثانياً نحن عقيدة فكر مرجعه نصوص متكاملة ولسنا عبيد نصوص وشعارات جامدة .ففكرنا وعقيدتنا نحن المسيحين نستمدها من مجموعة نصوص متكاملة ..وترك الله مجالا اوسع   للمجلس الكنيسي الاسقفي  المجال لتطبيق  حر للعقيدة والشريعة  -  لا  وفق حروف جامدة وشعارات فارغة فاشلة  تظهر انها تقدم تشريعا  فتقدم افشل مجتمعات وتؤءدى  الى اسؤاء نتائج..*
----------
**(1) بطرس الأولى الأصحاح 1 العدد 18 عالمين أنكم افتديتم لا بأشياء تفنى، بفضة أو ذهب، من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء،*
:
:[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2015)

> طيب ولو تراضوا على الأستمرار فى الجمع
> يومين لكل واحدة والسابع أجازة
> أين دور المسيحية هنا ؟!!



*صورة  من  تجاهل اجابات  المجاوب المسيحى  عن وحدانية  وخصوصية وأبدية الزواج المسيحى  المدعمة بنصوص الايات
تؤكد عبثية الحوار . وامعان الجدل فى البديهيات  بطريقة مقصود بها الاستفزاز والمماطلة. *


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2015)

*



			إقتباس   من   كلام الاستاذ عبود :
 حتى " بولس الرسول " لم يفعل
بيتكلم عن أمرأة بالمفرد ...فهل شمل كلامه ( الجمع ) ( التعدد ) ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إسأل نفسك 
الكلام موجهه لك  .
كل الكلام فيما يختص بالزواج يتكلم فى اطار الوحدانية الزوجية  لكل من الزوجه   والزوج
اذا كان سكوت  نصوص الوحى عن تعدد  الزوجات معناه  قبول ضمنى او رسمنة أو تشريع
إذن سكوت الوحى عن تعدد الازواج -تعدد الرجال - يمكن أن يعامل بنفس الرسمنة ونفس الحكم.
وسندخل فى الحالتين فى صراع  على تشريع العدد  بعد ان سكتنا لتشريع المبدأ.
وبنفس الطريقة نجد انفسنا بصدد تشريع ورسمنة زواج الجايي والليسبين BGL.*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> [/CENTER]
> *[FONT=&quot]و....
> ( أسلامياً – كما أردتها وأصررت عليها ) الرب لم يقل شئ ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هذا بأعتراف بولس الرسول نفسه
> 
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]12 وَأَمَّا الْبَاقُونَ، فَأَقُولُ لَهُمْ أَنَا، لاَ الرَّبُّ: إِنْ كَانَ أَخٌ لَهُ امْرَأَةٌ غَيْرُ مُؤْمِنَةٍ، وَهِيَ تَرْتَضِي أَنْ تَسْكُنَ مَعَهُ، فَلاَ يَتْرُكْهَا.*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> يبقى السيد المسيح ( الرب ) لم يقل شئ ...
> وأنتهى
> [/FONT]*
> ...


 
الرد :
تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب للافتراء المثار هنا   ويليه تفسير القمص أنطونيوس فكرى 
:
نلاحظ أن *في شريعة الزواج يخضع الرجل لنفس القواعد التي فرضت على المرأة. فعندما يحدث الرسول المرأة: "ليس للمرأَة تسلُّط على جسدها بل للرجل" (1 كو 4:7)، يحدث الرجل أيضًا: "وكذلك الرجل أيضًا ليس له تسلط على جسده بل للمرأة". فما دامت القواعد بينهما متشابهة، لذلك لا يجوز للمرأة أن تترك رجلها إلا لعلة الزنا كالرجل تمامًا.

v شرح الرسول هذا الأمر قائلاً بأن الزوجة تكون مرتبطة ما دام رجلها حيًا، ولكن إن مات رجلها فيُسمح لها بالزواج. وفي هذه المسألة لم يذكر الرسول رأيه الخاص - كما في بعض نصائحه - بل يوصي بأمر الرب، وذلك بقوله: "وأما المتزوّجين فأوصيهم لا أنا بل الربُّ أن لا تفارق المرأَة رجلها… ولا يترك الرجل امرأته" (1 كو10:7-11). أعتقد أنه بنفس القاعدة إذا ترك الرجل زوجته. ربما أن الترك يكون بسبب الزنا - ذلك الاستثناء الوحيد الذي أراده الرب - لذلك فلا يُسمح للمرأة أن تتزوج ما دام رجلها حيًا ولا للرجل أن يتزوج ما دامت المرأة التي طلقها حية.

حقًا لتعتبر زيجات مباركة بالأكثر تلك التي يستطيع فيها كلا الطرفين، سواء بعد إنجاب الأطفال أو قبل الإنجاب لعدم الاهتمام بأن يكون لهما نسل أرضي، أن يتفقا اتفاقًا مشتركًا على الامتناع تلقائيًا كل عن الآخر. على أنه ينبغي أن يكون الاتفاق برضى الاثنين. حتى لا ينتج عن ذلك ترك الواحد للآخر (دون إرادة الثاني) فيخالف وصية الرب التي لا تسمح بالترك. فإن اتفق كليهما معًا فسيحيا حياة روحية لا جسدية وبالتالي لا يكون قد طلقها.

القديس أغسطينوس

"وأما الباقون فأقول لهم أنا لا الرب:

أن كان أخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة،

وهي ترتضي أن تسكن معه،

فلا يتركها" [12].

يقصد بالباقين الذين قبِل أحد الطرفين منهما الإيمان المسيحي وبقي الآخر غير مسيحي، فإن الأمر في يدّ غير المؤمن؛ إن أراد البقاء فليبقَ، وإن فارق فليفارق، ولا يكون الطرف الآخر مستعبدًا له... أي يجوز له أن يتزوج بمسيحي. هنا يتحدث عن زيجات سابقة للإيمان، وقبل طرف دون آخر الإيمان. لا يتشكك المؤمن بالتصاقه بغير المؤمن مادام الزواج قد تمّ قبل دخوله الإيمان... الآخر مقدس ليس في ذاته إنما في المؤمن، وأولاده مقدسون فيه.

v واضح أن المرأة التي ترتبط بعابد وثنٍ هي معه جسد واحد. حسنًا! هما جسد واحد، ومع ذلك لا تصير دنسة، بل طهارة الزوجة تغلب دنس الزوج. مرة أخرى فإن طهارة الزوج المؤمن تغلب دنس الزوجة غير المؤمنة. كيف إذن في هذه الحالة الدنس يُغلب ويسمح بالعلاقة بينهما، بينما في حالة المرأة الزانية لا يُدان الرجل عندما يفارقها؟ لأنه هنا يوجد رجاء أن العضو الضائع قد يخلص خلال الزواج، أما في الحالة الأخرى فالزواج قد انحلّ فعلاً وكلاهما قد فسدا، أما هنا فالخطأ من جانب واحد لا من جانب الاثنين...

لكن الأمر هنا ليس بخصوص شخصين لم يجتمعا بعد (الزواج) بل بخصوص الذين ارتبطوا فعلاً به. إنه لم يقل إن أراد أحد أن يأخذ له زوجة غير مؤمنة، بل قال: "إن كان أخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة" [12]... ماذا إذن هل اليوناني (الأممي غير المؤمن) مقدس؟ بالتأكيد لا، إذ لم يقل أنه مقدس بل قال أنه "مقدس في زوجته"، قال هذا لا ليعني أنه مقدس (في ذاته)، وإنما لكي يخلص المرأة تمامًا قدر المستطاع من مخاوفها ويقود الرجل لكي يرغب في الحق.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

v يقول بولس هذا عن حالة اثنين أمميين, أحدهما صار مؤمنًا. عادة الوثني يكره المسيحية, والمسيحي لا يريد أن يتأثر بالوثنية, ولهذا يقول بولس إن كان الاثنان سعيدان في عيشتهما معًا يلزم أن يستمرا.

أمبروسياستر

v لا يعنى بولس أن المرأة ملتزمة أن تتزوج غير مؤمن وإنما هي ملتزمة أن تبقى معه ما دامت كانت أصلاً متزوجة ( قبل قبولها الإيمان) .

سيفريان أسقف جبالة

v الزواج عطية روحية, ولكن لا تكون هكذا إن تمت مع غير المؤمنين. لا يُعطى روح اللَّه ليسكن في هؤلاء الذين هم غير مؤمنين.

العلامة أوريجينوس

" والمرأة التي لها رجل غير مؤمن،

وهو يرتضي أن يسكن معها فلا تتركه" [13].

"لأن الرجل غير المؤمن مقدس في المرأة،

والمرأة غير المؤمنة مقدسة في الرجل،

وإلا فأولادكم نجسون وأما الآن فهم مقدسون" [14].

v والحكمة من وصية الرسول هو أن عدم تركها قد يترك لها فرصة للإيمان. فيقول "لأن الرجل غير المؤْمن مقدَّس في المرأَة، والمرأَة غير المؤْمنة مقدَّسة في الرجل" (1 كو 14:7).

أظن أن بعض النساء صرن مؤمنات بواسطة أزواجهن المؤمنين كما صار بعض الرجال مؤمنين بواسطة زوجاتهم المؤمنات.

لم يؤيد الرسول نصيحته بذكر أسماء بل بأمثلة قائلاً "وإلا فأولادكم نجسون. وأما الآن فهم مقدسون". لأن أولادكم الآن مسيحيون، هؤلاء الذين تقدسوا بسبب إيمان أحد الوالدين أو كليهما معًا. وقداسة هؤلاء الأولاد لم تكن تحدث لو انهار الزواج بإيمان أحد الزوجين (أي ترك الطرف الآخر لعدم إيمانه) ولكن المؤمن احتمل غير المؤمن تاركًا له مجالاً للإيمان. واحتمال الضعفاء هذا من مشورة الرب إذ يقول: "ومهما أنفقت أكثر فعند رجوعي أوفيك" (لو35:10) .

القديس أغسطينوس

v الزوج والزوجة هما واحد كما أن الخمر والماء هما واحد عند امتزاجهما معًا. كما أن الشريك غير المؤمن يفسد المؤمن. لهذا السبب فإن الذي لم يتزوج بعد يلزمه بكل حرص إما أنه لا يتزوج نهائيًا أو يتزوج في الرب.

العلامة أوريجينوس

v أبناء المؤمنين كانوا بمعنى ما معينين للقداسة والخلاص, وبعربون هذا الرجاء يسند بولس الزيجات التي يود أنها تستمر.

العلامة ترتليان
v عندما يكون الأطفال طاهرين وقديسين وغير مُفسدين بعدم الإيمان تكون النصرة لإيمان الوالدين.

سيفريان أسقف جبالة

"ولكن أن فارق غير المؤمن فليفارق،

ليس الأخ أو الأخت مستعبدًا في مثل هذه الأحوال،

ولكن اللَّه قد دعانا في السلام [15].

v الزوج المسيحي يمكنه أن يترك زوجته دون لوم عليه حتى إن كانا قد تزوجا قانونيًا ما دامت ترفض الزوجة أن تعيش معه لأنه مسيحي.

القديس أغسطينوس

v الزواج الذي يُعقد بدون صلوات للَّه غير مُلزم, لهذا لا يُحسب خطية إن انحل من أجل اللَّه. أما الشريك غير المؤمن فهو يخطئ ضد اللَّه وضد الزواج, لأنه هو أو هي لا يرغب أن يعيش في زواج مقدس للَّه. ليس له حق أن يذهب إلى المحكمة لأجل هذا، لأن من يترك الزواج يفعل هذا بسبب كراهيته للَّه, ولهذا فإنه أو إنها لا يُحسب أهلاً للاستماع إليه.

أمبروسياستر

v لا يكون الشريك المؤمن هو سبب الطلاق. ولكن إن أراد الشريك غير المؤمن أن ينفصل يكون الشريك المؤمن بريئًا وليس عليه اتهام.

ثيؤدورت أسقف قورش

v إن كان في كل يوم يلطمك ويدخل معك في صراع فإنه من الأفضل أن تنفصلا فإن هذا هو ما يعنيه بقوله: "ولكن اللَّه قد دعانا في السلام" [15]. فإن الطرف الآخر هو الذي وضع أساس الانفصال كمن قد ارتكب دنسًا.

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

"لأنه كيف تعلمين أيتها المرأة هل تخلصين الرجل؟

أو كيف تعلم أيها الرجل هل تخلص المرأة؟" [16]

يليق بالمسيحي الذي سبق زواجه أو زواجها بغير مؤمن ألا يهرب من صليبه بل يقبل الطرف الآخر لا لأجل نفع زمني أو إشباع رغبات جسدية أو نفسية أو اجتماعية وإنما لأجل خلاص الشريك, أما إذا رفض الشريك الشركة معه لقبوله الإيمان فهذا علامة من قبل الرب لكي يترك، لأنه لا يعلم أن كان قادرًا علي جذبه للإيمان أم لا.
العدد 17- 24:
3. البقاء في الحال الذي عليه

"غير أنه كما قسم اللَّه لكل واحد،

كما دعا الرب كل واحد،

هكذا ليسلك،

وهكذا أنا آمر في جميع الكنائس" [17].

من الواضح أن مدينة كورنثوس التي ضمّت جنسيات مختلفة كثيرة، وثقافات فكرية متباينة، وديانات متنوعة مع انتشار الفساد سبب ارتباكًا لبعض الذين قبلوا الإيمان بالمسيحية. فثارت تساؤلات كثيرة، منها:

v ما موقفي من الطرف الآخر (الزوج أو الزوجة) الذي يرفض مشاركتي في الإيمان الجديد؟

v ما هو موقفي منه إن كان يقبل البقاء معي دون الإيمان؟

v وما موقفي إن كان يسيء المعاملة ويدخل في مشاحنات من أجل قبولي الإيمان؟

v إن كنت مختونًا قبل الإيمان أو من الغرلة، فهل ملتزم بالختان؟

v ما هي نظرة المسيحية لي إن كنت منتسبًا إلى طبقة من الأشراف، أو كنت عبدًا؟

هذه الأسئلة وما على شاكلتها احتاجت إلى إجابات صريحة من الرسول بولس، حتى يطمئن الكل أنهم سالكون الطريق الإنجيلي الآمن والسليم. أو بمعنى آخر، هل الظروف الأسرية أو الاجتماعية أو الثقافية يمكن أن تقف عائقًا عن التمتع بالحياة الإنجيلية؟

v من الخطأ أن تفترض بأن الظروف التي تسود عندما يؤمن إنسان ما، وأنها تقف عائقًا له في أن يصير مقدسًا.

ثيؤدور أسقف المصيصة

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX      
 تفسير القمص انطونيوس:

العدد 10:
آية 10 : - و اما المتزوجون فاوصيهم لا انا بل الرب ان لا تفارق المراة رجلها.

أوصيهم لا أنا بل الرب = يقصد الرسول أن المسيح سبق و علم بهذا، أن لا تنفصل المرأة عن رجلها. فالمسيح علم بأنه لا طلاق إلاّ لعلة الزنا (مت 5 : 32) + (مر 10 : 1 – 12) + (لو 16 : 18). وبولس لم يشير لموضوع الزنا كعلة للطلاق، فهو لا يقدم بحثاً كاملاً عن الموضوع.


العدد 11:
آية 11 : - و ان فارقته فلتلبث غير متزوجة او لتصالح رجلها و لا يترك الرجل امراته.

كثيراً ما تحدث منازعات بين الرجل و امرأته ليس لعلة الزنا، بل لأي سبب آخر، فتترك الزوجة منزل رجلها = فارقته وهنا لا يسمح بالطلاق لكن يظلوا منفصلين. فإن لم تستطع الزوجة أن تضبط نفسها فلتعود إلي زوجها فهذا أفضل، و علي الرجل أن لا يترك امرأته تفارق بيتها بل عليه أن يحاول أن يصلحها.


العدد 12:
آية 12 : - و اما الباقون فاقول لهم انا لا الرب ان كان اخ له امراة غير مؤمنة و هي ترتضي ان تسكن معه فلا يتركها.

الباقون = هنا سؤال مهم وجهه أهل كورنثوس لبولس الرسول. إن كان هناك زوجين وثنيين وقَبِلَ أحدهم الإيمان، فهل ينفصل المؤمن عن الطرف غير المؤمن بسبب عدم إيمانه. الرسول يوصي بأن لا يفارق، حتى لا تنهار البيوت و يتشرد الأطفال. أنا لا الرب = أي أن الرب يسوع لم يناقش هذا الموضوع، ولم يذكر وصايا في هذا الموضوع.الدعوة المسيحية إذن لا تحل الزواج القائم بل تزيده حباً وإرتباطاً. أمّا إذا شاء غير المؤمن أن يفارق ليرتبط بطرف آخر فينطبق عليه وضع الزاني، ويسمح للطرف المؤمن بالزواج ثانية، علي أن يتزوج من مؤمن في هذه الحال كما قال في آية 39 " لكي تتزوج بمن تريد في الرب فقط". 
العدد 13:
آية 13 : - و المراة التي لها رجل غير مؤمن و هو يرتضي ان يسكن معها فلا تتركه.

الوضع للرجل كما للمرأة.


العدد 14:
آية 14 : - لان الرجل غير المؤمن مقدس في المراة و المراة غير المؤمنة مقدسة في الرجل والا فاولادكم نجسون و اما الان فهم مقدسون.

مقدس في المرأة = أي له فرصة الإيمان بمعاشرة الطرف المؤمن وبصلواته. و طهارة الطرف المؤمن تغلب الدنس الذي في الطرف غير المؤمن. لقد توهم الطرف الذي آمن أنه يتنجس بمعاشرة الطرف الذي لم يؤمن، والرسول رفض هذا المبدأ، فإن الذي يراه الرسول أن الطرف المؤمن لن يتنجس بل سيقدس غير المؤمن وسيؤثر فيه. وإذا كانت الأسرة مستقرة في ظل الناموس الوثني فهل دخول المسيحية إليها يزعزعها ؟ قطعاً لا. فإستقرار الأسرة و الأطفال مطلب مسيحي. أمّا الآن فأولادكم مقدسون

1) هم لهم فرصة الإيمان من الطرف المؤمن، بل ربما قام الطرف المؤمن بتعميد الطفل

2) هم ليسوا أولاد زنا بل ثمرة علاقة شرعية هي الزواج.

3) الروح القدس سمح بهذا. أليس هو الذي أوحي لبولس بما قال.

وهذا ما حدث في الإتحاد السوفيتي حين إنتشرت دعوة الإلحاد الماركسي بين الأباء و الأمهات إلاّ أن الذي كان يربي الأطفال الصغار هم جداتهم الكبارا لذين علموا الأطفال كيف يحبون المسيح. و لقد رأيت هؤلاء الجدات الكبار يأخذون الأطفال الصغار للكنائس و يطلبون منهم تقبيل الأيقونات ويشرحون لهم. وهذا الزواج المختلط كان وضع استثنائي في بداية المسيحية، و قد يتكرر في بلد تدخل فيه المسيحية الآن. و لكن للأسف فقد طبق الإخوة الكاثوليك هذه الآية بطريقة خطأ و سمحوا بالزواج مع غير المؤمنين وهذا مردود عليه : -

1) كان هذا وضعاً إستثنائياً.

2) هو قال " إن كان أخ له امرأة غير مؤمنة آية 12 ". و لم يقل إن أراد أحد أن يأخذ زوجة غير مؤمنة. فالمقصود أن هناك زواج قائم بالفعل بين طرفين وثنيين، ثم آمن أحدهما. و ليس الأمر إقامة زواج جديد بين طرف مؤمن و طرف غير مؤمن.

3) منع الرسول الارتباط بين مؤمن وغير مؤمن (2 كو 6 : 14 – 18)

4) في نهاية الإصحاح (7) و في آية 39 ينص صراحة علي أن من يريد أن يتزوج فليكن هذا في الرب فقط (للأرملة التي مات رجلها).


العدد 15:
آية 15 : - و لكن ان فارق غير المؤمن فليفارق ليس الاخ او الاخت مستعبدا في مثل هذه الاحوال و لكن الله قد دعانا في السلام.

إن آمن طرف فأراد الطرف الآخر أن يفارق فليفارق، فإن عاشوا في سلام يكون أفضل، وأما إن رفض غير المؤمن فليفارق لأنه لن يكون سلام بين الطرفين، و سيكون هناك صراع مستمر بين المسيحي والوثني والمهم أن يكون هناك سلام في البيوت. و لكننا نري أن بولس غير مهتم ببقاء هذا الزواج فهو عقد بدون صلوات لله، فالله لم يجمع هذين الزوجين، و بالتالي يصير هذا الزواج غير ملزم.


العدد 16:
آية 16 : - لانه كيف تعلمين ايتها المراة هل تخلصين الرجل او كيف تعلم ايها الرجل هل تخلص المراة.

إن أمكن أن يحيا الطرفين في سلام فهذا أفضل. و لكن إن أراد طرف الانفصال فلينفصل في هدوء، فربما يتصور الطرف المؤمن أنه عليه أن يجبر غير المؤمن علي الإيمان فيتمسك ببقائه و لا يتركه، و الرسول يقول كيف تعلمين أيتها المرأة هل تخلصين الرجل = أي هل تضمنين أيتها المرأة المؤمنة أن تخلصي زوجك إن أبقيتنه معك عنوة، الإيمان ليس بالإجبار، بل أن العنف لن يأتي بشيء إلا بزيادة عناد الطرف الآخر.

موضوع ذى علاقة : هل يشجع بولس الرسول على الطلاق 
موضوع ذى علاقة :  هل  أقر بولس الرسول بتأليف رسائله وأنها ليست وحياً
:​ه

*​[/FONT]


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 يوليو 2015)

*إذا   كان   مجرد  قيام الله  بإصدار  وصايا تنظيمية   لاثار   ممارسة بشرية باطلة*[1]
إقرار لها  وشرعنة  ورسمنة وتقنين  لها وإضفاء مشروعية عليها .كان  هذا تقنيناً للقتل وللاغتصاب   وللسرقة  وحاشا لله ان يفعل 
بمعنى 
يروون  ان  الرب حينما  قال  من طلق إمرأته فليعطها كتاب طلاق [تث24: ايه1و3]تشريعاً بالطلاق
والحقيقة أنه تشريع بتنظيم  يمنع التلاعب بالطلاق و ردها  ومراوغتها فى حريتها وحرمتها وحقوقها والمساومة على الالتزامات الادبية والمالية التى اقرتها  المجتمعات البشرية .فى وقت تفشي فيه هذا الانحراف وكان من العسير ابراء المجتمع منه.عادات مجتمعية خاطئة وباطلة  فى زمن البداوة والجلفة والغدر وقساوة القلب   لا أكثر.

ويرون  ان  الرب حينما قال   ان اتخذ  رجل امرأة .. وتزوج بأخرى لا ينقص من كسوتها ولا طعامها ولا معيشتها ولا معاشرتها شيئاً [خروج10:21] أن هذا فى حد ذاته  تشريع للتعدد وتقنين له .والحقيقة انه تنظيم للعلاقات الاسرية وضمان حصول الزوجة الحقيقية (الاولى ) على حقوقها بدون أدنى إنتقاص  :بدلا من غبنها وذلها  بعد الغدر بها وفقا لانحرافات بشرية .

وإلا لكان الرب - بنفس منوالكم- حينما قال إذا وجد فى أرضك قتيلاً  [تث1:21و  عدد16:19وعدد18:19وعدد19:31]                  كان يشرعن القتل الغدرى والافترائي ضمناً.- بحسب مقاييسكم.
وحينما قال : اذا أمسك رجل فتاه فى الحقل [تث25:22]: كان يشرعن ويرسمن الاغتصاب 
وحينما قال أذا راود رجل فتاه عن نفسها كان يرسمن ويشرعن الزنا 
وحينما قال اذا سرق انسان ثور صاحبه كان  يرشمن ويرسمن السرقة [خروج1:22  وخروج 4:22]. 

----------------------------     
هامش
[1]متى الأصحاح 15 العدد 9 وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس».
 مرقس الأصحاح 7 العدد 7 وباطلا يعبدونني وهم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس.


​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *صورة  من  تجاهل اجابات  المجاوب المسيحى  عن وحدانية  وخصوصية وأبدية الزواج المسيحى  المدعمة بنصوص الايات
> تؤكد عبثية الحوار . وامعان الجدل فى البديهيات  بطريقة مقصود بها الاستفزاز والمماطلة. *


 *[FONT=&quot]عزيزى الدكتور ...انا لم أتجاهل ردك نهائياً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ولسبب بسيط جداً ..أننى فى ( ملخص القضية ) قلت ما هو نصه*​​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ملخص القضية
> 
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot](1) شريعة الزوجة الواحدة ( مسيحياً ) تقوم على القياس *​​[/FONT][/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]هل تعرف معنى القياس ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القياس هو ما رحت أنت تكرره وتعيده وتزيده [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقضيتى ليست ( وحدانية الزواج – زوجة واحدة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قضيتى ما هو موقف القادم من الوثنية ومعه ثلاث زوجات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تفضلت مشكوراً بالأثناء على من قال[/FONT]*​


Maran+atha قال:


> فمن الناحية الكنيسية :
> ايضا المتزوج من اكثر من واحدة كما فى هذة الحالة :متزوج من ثلاثة
> *عليه ان يستمر فى هذا الزواج من الثلاث* وليس له الحق فى ان يتزوج من رابعة او ان يطلق احد من الثلاث
> بل ايضا ان امن تلك الزوجات ايضا عليه ان يعيد الاكليل عليهم وتكون حالة استثنائية لأنه متزوج قبل ان يؤمن بالمسيحية ​


 *[FONT=&quot]ووصفته بأستاذك ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم عدت أنت نفسك تناقض أستاذك بقولك ..[/FONT]*​ 


ElectericCurrent قال:


> *
> وهذا كله قبيل  اتمام المراسيم الدينية التى ستجرى  على اساس شريعة الزوجة الواحدة فى المسيحية  بصلاة أكليل جديد - إكليل  واحد للرجل  والامرأة المتراضى عليها فقط  .
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]أختلافكما أكبر دليل على عدم وجود تشريع واضح لكم أنتم الأثنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى النهاية مشكوراً وأخيراً وضعت ما أسأل عنه فى الأساس[/FONT]*​ 


ElectericCurrent قال:


> *
> ثانياً نحن عقيدة فكر مرجعه نصوص متكاملة ولسنا عبيد نصوص وشعارات جامدة .ففكرنا وعقيدتنا نحن المسيحين نستمدها من مجموعة نصوص متكاملة ..وترك الله مجالا اوسع   للمجلس الكنيسي الاسقفي  المجال لتطبيق  حر للعقيدة والشريعة  -  لا  وفق حروف جامدة وشعارات فارغة فاشلة  تظهر انها تقدم تشريعا  فتقدم افشل مجتمعات وتؤءدى  الى اسؤاء نتائج..**،*


 *[FONT=&quot]هايل وتمام التمام ...
ما أريده من حضرتك أن ( توثق) لى هذا الكلام

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى تُعطينا مرجعية لأى تصرف ( لحالة تعدد تمت معالجتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ) 
من خلال حرية المجلس الكنسى الأسقفى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لتطبيق حر للعقيدة والشريعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
غير مطلوب منك أن تُعيدنا كل مرة الى نقطة الصفر [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يوليو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]خذ وقتك ... وأبحث لنا عن أى تصرف كنسى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]تمت من خلاله معالجة حالة من حالات تعدد زوجات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] ( الجميع آمن بالمسيح رباً وألهاً )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]على ان يكون هذا التصرف موثق من أى مرجع كنسى تريده أنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لو بيعالج ما طرحته مباشرةً .... سأقبله فوراً ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## mary naeem (15 يوليو 2015)

*يااااااااالا الهول:fun_oops:*

*انا بقول للاخ دا:smil13:*

*ارجع للوثنية بلاش توجعلنا مخنا :t17:*

*هي كانت نقصاه والمفتري 3 مرة واحدة:new4:*

*المفروض بعد زواجة من 3 فترة يعيش باقي حياته ناسك:bomb:*​


----------



## Maran+atha (15 يوليو 2015)

شكرا كثير للجميع 

يجب ان نوضح انه عندما جاء الرب يسوع بشريعة الكمال (المسيحية) 
كان يوجد من الذين من اليهود والامم المتزوجين لأكثر من واحدة 
ولم نجد او نشاهد فى كل الكتاب المقدس حالة واحدة من هؤلاء الذين من المؤكد انه يوجد من منهم الذي امن هو واهل بيته 
فقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 10: 10
*واما انا فقد اتيت لتكون لهم حياة وليكون لهم افضل.*

اليوم نتكلم عن رجل فعل خطأ عن جهل 
ونتيجة هذا الخطأ اصبح يوجد اسرة واطفال والله يحبهم جميعا 
فلن نعالج الخطأ بخطأ ولكن لأن هذا الرجل واهل بيته امنوا وعرفوا الحق 
سيكونوا مطالبين بعد تكرار هذا الخطأ ولن يسمح للرجل بان يطلق او يتزوج مرة اخرى 

فكما قال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى متى 9: 13
*فاذهبوا وتعلموا ما هو: اني اريد رحمة لا ذبيحة*
* لاني لم ات لادعو ابرارا بل خطاة الى التوبة».*


ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى رومية 12: 21
*لا يغلبنك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير.*


فالايمان المسيحي كالدواء الكامل الذى يشفي من المريض بدون اى ضرر له 
فكل من يؤمن عليه ان لا يكرر الخطايا التى كان يفعلها عن جهل 
والشريعة المسيحية هى شريعة الكمال التى بها رحمة ومحبة حقا وترفض كل الخطأ ولكن بحكمة 


ربنا يبارككم


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 يوليو 2015)

الرجاء الرجوع لهذا المرجع
شريعة الزوجة الواحدة
هذا الجزء
http://www.alkalema.net/pope/marry.htm#(8)_


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (15 يوليو 2015)

الجزء موضوع الرابط

إثبات شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية من

(8)

[أ] قوانين كنسية صريحة

1- " أيما رجل علمانى أخرج امرأته من بيته من غير علة و لا حجة تستوجب ذلك أو تزوج أخرى معها أو مطلقة من زنا ، فلينف من كنيسة الله " .

القانون 45 من قوانين أكليمنضس " للآباء الرسل "

عن الداخلين إلى الإيمان المسيحى :

2- " ... و إن كان واحد له زوجة أو إمرأة لها بعل ، فليعلموا أن يكتفى الذكر بزوجته ، و المرأة ببعلها "

القانون 27من الكتاب الأول لقوانين الرسل

و أيضا بخصوص المؤمنين الجدد :

3- " ... و إن كان واحد له زوجة ، أو إمرأة لها بعل ، فليعلموا أن يكتفوا "

القانون 62من الكتاب الأول لقوانين الرسل

و كان هذان القانونان لازمين للمقبلين إلى المسيحية من الوثنيين أو اليهود حيث توجد ممارسات لتعدد الزوجات . من صفات المسيحى :

4- " ... و لا يكون نهما ، و لا محبا للعالم ، و لا محبا للنساء ، بل يتزوج بإمرأة واحدة " .

القانون 38من قوانين أبوليدس

5- " إذا مات واحد من الإثنين المتصلين ، فالآخر محالل " أى له الحق " أن يتزوج . فإذا تزوج الواحد من قبل موت الآخر ، فالذى تزوج مدان مداينة الفاسق ...

" و لا يتزوج واحد له زوجة . و هذا المثال " = العمل " الواحد يكون لمن ماتت زوجته "

القانون العاشر من قوانين باسيليوس

 وواضح آن هذا القانون لا يعطى الحق فى الزواج ثانية ، إلا لمن ماتت زوجته . أما الذى يجمع بين زوجتين فيعتبر فاسقا .

"لا يصلى اكليريكس " = رجل من الاكليروس " جملة على تزويج ثان " .

القانون 72من قوانين باسيليوس

6- " تعدد الزواج بالنسبة إلينا ، خطية أكثر من الزنا ، فليتعرض المذنبون به للقوانين "

القانون 80من الرسالة القانونية الثالثة للقديس باسيليوس

وذلك طبعا لأنه زنا دائم ، و ليس زنا عرضيا ، كما أنه ضد الشريعة . عن المتزوجين و المتزوجات بعد نذر البتولية .

7-  " فليفرض عليهم من التوبة ، مثل الذى يفرض على من قد تزوج إمرأتين و جمع بينهما ، و ليلزموا قانون الزناة لأنهم كانوا عرائس المسيح " .

القانون 18من قوانين مجمع أنقرا المقدس سنة 314م

ومن هذا القانون يفهم أن الذي كان يجمع بين زوجتين ، كان يتعرض لعقوبة الزناه ، ويطابق هذا لعبارة " مدان مدانية الفاسق " التي وردت في القانون العاشر من قوانين باسيليوس .

 ويقول ابن العسال تعليقاً على هذا القانون بالذات :

" افترى من جمع بين إمرأتين ، تقبل له توبة ، إلا بعد ترك الثانية ؟! و هكذا أيضا الزناة : هل تقبل لهم توبة إلا بعد ترك الخطية و الإنعزال عنها " .

  ابن العسال

8- " ولا يتزوج مؤمن بغير مؤمنه ، ولا بالثابته في الزنا .... ولا يجمع بين زوجتين أو اكثر رقم 8 في الزيجات الممنوعة – قوانين البابا كيرلس بن لقلق

هذه القوانين التي أوردناها تمثل عصورا مختلفه . الثلاثه الأول منذ عهد الرسل ، والأخير في القرن الثالث عشر . والباقي في القرون الأربعة الأولي للمسيحية .
.....     ...
عفوا هذا الجزء مرجع يحتوى مراجع قانون كنسى كما طلب واضع السؤال ولست من المحاورين
المرجع
شريعة الزوجة الواحدة
قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عزيزى الدكتور ...انا لم أتجاهل ردك نهائياً *​​     ردى :  بلي تجاهلت وأنا أوردت الاقتباس
> كلامى واضح زى الشمس


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يوليو 2015)

*


عبود عبده عبود قال:




[FONT=&quot]عزيزى الدكتور ...انا لم أتجاهل ردك نهائياً ​​ [FONT=&quot]ولسبب بسيط جداً ..أننى فى ( ملخص القضية ) قلت ما هو نصه​​ 
[FONT=&quot]هل تعرف معنى القياس ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...




عبود عبده عبود قال:



​ [FONT=&quot]القياس هو ما رحت أنت تكرره وتعيده وتزيده [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وقضيتى ليست ( وحدانية الزواج – زوجة واحدة ) [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]قضيتى ما هو موقف القادم من الوثنية ومعه ثلاث زوجات[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]تفضلت مشكوراً بالأثناء على من قال[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]ووصفته بأستاذك ..!!![/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]ثم عدت أنت نفسك تناقض أستاذك بقولك ..[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]أختلافكما أكبر دليل على عدم وجود تشريع واضح لكم أنتم الأثنين[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فى النهاية مشكوراً وأخيراً وضعت ما أسأل عنه فى الأساس[/FONT]​ 

[FONT=&quot]هايل وتمام التمام ...
ما أريده من حضرتك أن ( توثق) لى هذا الكلام

[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]أى تُعطينا مرجعية لأى تصرف ( لحالة تعدد تمت معالجتها [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] ) 
من خلال حرية المجلس الكنسى الأسقفى [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]لتطبيق حر للعقيدة والشريعة [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
غير مطلوب منك أن تُعيدنا كل مرة الى نقطة الصفر [/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...




عبود عبده عبود قال:



[FONT=&quot]خذ وقتك ... وأبحث لنا عن أى تصرف كنسى ​​ [FONT=&quot]تمت من خلاله معالجة حالة من حالات تعدد زوجات[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] ( الجميع آمن بالمسيح رباً وألهاً )[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]على ان يكون هذا التصرف موثق من أى مرجع كنسى تريده أنت [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لو بيعالج ما طرحته مباشرةً .... سأقبله فوراً ...[/FONT]​[/FONT]

أنقر للتوسيع...

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

1]   الاتى الى المسيحية   :  أتى   مسلماً  كامل  إرادته  للرب ومقدماً كامل حياته للرب 
وبالتالى هو يخضع لناموس الرب - لقانون الرب - لشريعة الرب التى هى وحدانية الزواج المسيحى 
شريعة الزوجة الواحدة فى المسيحية .

2]  لاوجود  للإختلاف إطلاقاً  بين ما قلته انا  وبين ما قاله العضو ماران آسا 
كالتالى :
أ)  الرجل لن يطلق زوجاته   لانه   ليس هناك زواج قانونى ولن تقوم الكنيسة بتطليقه                  ليس لان  [لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا ]  بل  لان الكنيسة أساساً   لا ترى زواج الجاهلية زواجاً كنيسياً وبالتالى فلا طلاقاً كنيسياً  فلا تحل رابطة لم تقم -  [   بطلان زواج ].
زواج تم فى الجاهلية فهو باطل  باطل لوجود عنصر الجهل بالعقيدة والشريعة..
باطل  لان كل ماسبق على الايمان المسيحى من ممارسات وعبادات  وعقائد -  هى جهل (بالشريعة) وهى ايضا         (باطل)..كما أوضحنا نصوص وقلنا ان ما بنى على باطل فهو باطل.

ب)  أوضحت ان الكنيسة ستقوم بدراسة لتحديد الاصلح والابدى  والافضل   وسيشترك الرجل وزوجاته فى تحديد  اختيار زوجه واحدة  للتكليل عليها قانونيا لممارسة الزواج من حيث محتواه الجنسي.
وهاته من ضمن العدد الذى كان له قبل الاستنارة بالايمان .  لا واحدة غيرهن  او من خارجهن.
وهذا عين ما عناه "ماران آثا".
ج)  قلت ان الزوج   سيتكفل بكل اثار الزواج المدنى البشري الجهولى اللى كان سابقا  من حيث التزاماته المالية والاجتماعية واعبائه وكذلك   التزامه باولاده  وهو  ما عناه  "ماران اسا "ببقاء الوضح على ماكان عليه - بيد ان  تتوقف العلاقات الجسدية بينه وبين باقي زوجاته من زواج الجاهلية  - اذ سيكتفي كآى مسيحى    بزوجه واحدة [ رجل واحد لامرأة واحدة].  وهذا ما أوضحته  ان الزواج المسيحى ليس جنساً فحسب بل فيه الدعم الانسانى والمؤازرة الانسانية  والتكافل المالى والاجتماعى .
: 
3]  ما عنيته   باحكام المجلس الكنسي الاسقفي : هو ليس تأليف أو فبركة كما حاولت أن تقتطع من كلامى ..بل المجلس الكنسي الاسقفي   يجمع  كل النصوص الكتابية ليقدم فكر الله واضحا مصاغاً فى قرارات من واقع النصوص المتكاملة  فى موضوعها .لا من خلال الرهان على قوالب لفظية حرفية .

4]  ليست وظيفتى انا  أن أوثق  وأن أنشر  حالات وقضايا من احكام كنيسية   ولا يعيبنى ان لم افعل وما انا بمكلف   ان افعل 
لكننى هنا  ارد على استفسارك عن حالة  قدمتها انت  شرحت معطاياتها ووضحت موقف اطرافها من ديانتهم القديمة ومن ديانتهم الجديدة على حسب ما وضحت انت - وتناولت على لسانهم قضايا ايمانية وعقائدية   من صميم كتابي المقدس فأنا هنا اجيب من موجب كتابي وعقيدتى .

5]  نقول ان المسيحية  لا تقاس بنظامك الفقهى وتحليل عقيدتك ومنهجها  فى التشريع 
ترجع تانى سيادتك   تقوللي  ((القياس)) ...  إيه القياس  دا  ياعم الحاج 
أرنى  أين قال  او علم  المسيح بالقياس او بطرس او بولس او كيرلس الكبير  بال ((قياس )) :
تنتفخ أوداج زميلنا ليشرح لنا فى زهو العارف البليغ الذى يشرح للجهلة ماهو [القياس] الذى لا معنى له 
سموه [القياس]  سموه [الفنكوش]  لا تفرق معاي بشئ  ولا يعنى لى اى شئ تلك الالفاظ الفارغة المعدومة الدلاله ما لم تمس موضوعى بطريقة ذكية وتعبر عنه بطريقة أمينة .
6]   ليس مطلوباً منى انا اعيدكم الى نقطة الصفر بحسب تعبيرك ولا أدرى أين وكيف فعلت ما تتهمنى به . 
فهل هو مطلوبا منك انت ان تفعل, ام أن هذا إمتياز لك وحدك .


[/FONT]*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (16 يوليو 2015)

Well don Electriccurant you coverd the subject from all side.....! Thewayof living in Christianty are diferent and well be acceptet by all member of family......!well don Maran Atha And Electric curent


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (16 يوليو 2015)

I think might be same sort of cases by the way or another met our breaches in African   
countres as an Orthodox church and have been handelt By the same way ......!Obad El Ward you have to get suport from  Orthodox Church presch menagment in Africa from  katedraea Apasia.......!all the best for all


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 يوليو 2015)

*أستاذ عبود ..
أنا شايف أن الموضوع مش محتاج كل الجدل ده صدقنى ..
دكتور يوحنا فى أول الموضوع رد على حضرتك رد حلو جدا ومختصر ..
حضرتك بتدور على نص قاطع للموضوع " أذا حدث كذا .... فالحل كذا وكذا ..... "
لأ مفيش نص بالطريقة دى ..
الدكتور يوحنا أورد كلام بولس الرسول عن الزيجات قبل الأيمان والتعامل معاها ..
يبقى على نفس القياس هيكون موضوعك ..
هو كلام الأخوة بيحاولوا يوصلولك أن المسيحية لا يوجد بها ولا تؤمن بتعدد الزوجات ..
ولكن ده شيئ أستثنائى ..
يعنى أن فهمى لكلام بولس الرسول بالنسبة للزواج أن الواحد بيفضل على وضعه لو أحب ..
موضوع حالة موثقة أو مشابهه هحاول أدور عليها وأجيبهالك ..
*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (16 يوليو 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *
> حضرتك بتدور على نص قاطع للموضوع " أذا حدث كذا .... فالحل كذا وكذا ..... "
> لأ مفيش نص بالطريقة دى ..
> 
> ...


كلام من الاخر .. 
وتتبقي الحالة  .. وانا مستغرب انك ياعبود طالب حالة موثقة ... شكلك عندك قضية يامتر وعايز دليل :new6:​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2015)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أستاذ عبود ..
> أنا شايف أن الموضوع مش محتاج كل الجدل ده صدقنى ..
> دكتور يوحنا فى أول الموضوع رد على حضرتك رد حلو جدا ومختصر ..
> حضرتك بتدور على نص قاطع للموضوع " أذا حدث كذا .... فالحل كذا وكذا ..... "
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]سوف أضع لحضرتك لينك الموقع بمجرد أطلاقه أن شاء الله*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وسيتضح لك أنه ( لا رأى لنا نهائياً ) فى وضع الحالات التشريعية*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى متعددة ( قوانين – تشريعات – أحكام ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك تجدنى كررت هذه الجملة ( أى حالة موثقة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووضعت تحت سأقبله فورا خط ...يعنى مش طالب جدال مع حد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولا شرح من حد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا لم أناقش[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] شريعة الزوجة الواحدة فهى منتهية بالنسبة لموضوعى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا حسمتها منذ البدء وأستخدمت لفظة ( القياس ) لأن كل مهنة ليها مصطلحتها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبحكم العادة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] بنتكلم بيها لو الموضوع له صلة[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]– لكن دكتور أليكتريك أزعجه جداً المصطلح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنا ماعنديش خاصية التعديل – فبرجاء حذف هذه اللفظة مشاركة رقم #2[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ووضع المصطلح المسيحى المناسب ( مش هتفرق معايا نهائى ) [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يوليو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> كلام من الاخر ..
> وتتبقي الحالة  .. وانا مستغرب انك ياعبود طالب حالة موثقة ... شكلك عندك قضية يامتر وعايز دليل :new6:​


 *[FONT=&quot]قسما بالله العظيم بننقل الحالات كما هى بدون أى تدخل منا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( يهودية / مسيحية / أسلام )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وستًقدم كخدمة لطلبة الدراسات العُليا و الماجستير والمتقدمين للحصول على درجة الدكتوراة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فمقدرش أقول ممكن أكليل بالتلاتة ..وممكن أكليل لواحدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدون سند تشريعى أو قانونى من الكنيسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى عايز يصدق يصدق ...اللى مش عايز لا يعننى فى قليل أو كثير[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (16 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]قسما بالله العظيم بننقل الحالات كما هى بدون أى تدخل منا *​​ *[FONT=&quot]( يهودية / مسيحية / أسلام )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وستًقدم كخدمة لطلبة الدراسات العُليا و الماجستير والمتقدمين للحصول على درجة الدكتوراة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فمقدرش أقول ممكن أكليل بالتلاتة ..وممكن أكليل لواحدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بدون سند تشريعى أو قانونى من الكنيسة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى عايز يصدق يصدق ...اللى مش عايز لا يعننى فى قليل أو كثير[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]



يااستاذ عبود
انت مش قلت عاوز مرجع
نقلت لك فى المشاركة رقم 40 جزء يعتمد على القوانين الكنسية
من كتاب شريعة الزوجة الواحدة لقداسة البابا شنودة
اذا كنت مهتم باقنتاؤه لن يصعب عليك ذلك
ابحث عنه ع النت او مكتبة المحبة....شكرا[/FONT]
وادى
رابط الكتاب
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/55.htm


----------



## تيمو (17 يوليو 2015)

ملخص القضية

(1) شريعة الزوجة الواحدة ( مسيحياً ) تقوم على القياس
فلم أجد نصوصاً تشريعية صريحة فى العهد الجديد تناولت مسألة التعدد
( قائمة كانت أو غير قائمة )
(2) لم أجد نص قطعى صريح يقدم الحل لـ " ساكو " الوثنى المتزوج بأكثر من واحدة
فكيف تحل الشريعة المسيحية هذا الموقف ؟
(3) وهل يعيش " ساكو " الآن حالة زنا مع زوجاته ؟
(4) مَن مِنَ الزوجات سيحتفظ بها ومَن سَيهجُر ؟
(5) ما هو مصير الأولاد فى حالة طلاق أُمهاتهم ؟

مشكلة ساكو الفعلية ليست مع الكنيسة ، بل مع الدولة ، فهي قانونية بامتياز وخصوصاً ان لديه أطفال من زوجاته، فكيف سيسجلهم على اسمه ومن هي الأم التي سيسجلها على اسمها؟ 

الكنيسة في الدول الغربية دورها محدود، حتى الزواج بأميركا مثلا يجب أن يوثق مدنياً ولا يهم كثيرًا أن يأخذ طابع ديني. إن استطاع إيجاد حل لمعضلته قانونياً ومع الدولة، فلن تمانع الكنيسة الحل ،،


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 يوليو 2015)

*


تيمو قال:



ملخص القضية

(1) شريعة الزوجة الواحدة ( مسيحياً ) تقوم على القياس
فلم أجد نصوصاً تشريعية صريحة فى العهد الجديد تناولت مسألة التعدد
( قائمة كانت أو غير قائمة )
(2) لم أجد نص قطعى صريح يقدم الحل لـ " ساكو " الوثنى المتزوج بأكثر من واحدة
فكيف تحل الشريعة المسيحية هذا الموقف ؟
(3) وهل يعيش " ساكو " الآن حالة زنا مع زوجاته ؟
(4) مَن مِنَ الزوجات سيحتفظ بها ومَن سَيهجُر ؟
(5) ما هو مصير الأولاد فى حالة طلاق أُمهاتهم ؟

مشكلة ساكو الفعلية ليست مع الكنيسة ، بل مع الدولة ، فهي قانونية بامتياز وخصوصاً ان لديه أطفال من زوجاته، فكيف سيسجلهم على اسمه ومن هي الأم التي سيسجلها على اسمها؟ 

الكنيسة في الدول الغربية دورها محدود، حتى الزواج بأميركا مثلا يجب أن يوثق مدنياً ولا يهم كثيرًا أن يأخذ طابع ديني. إن استطاع إيجاد حل لمعضلته قانونياً ومع الدولة، فلن تمانع الكنيسة الحل ،،


أنقر للتوسيع...


عزيزى المواطن :
بلاش حكاية " الــــــــــقـــــــــــــيـــــــاس "
1- لانها فعلا مش قياس .هى وضع إلهى - إختيار إلهى - قرار إلهى لحكمة آلهية.
2-لانها اذا كانت قياس   مجرد  يبقي  نقيس على    اولاد  ادم   اتجوزوا اخواتهم  
ونقيس   على  ابرام  اللى اتجوز   ابنة ابيه بالتبنى - ابنه عمه اللى توفى مبكرا وتبناها ابيه .
ونقيس على ابراهيم اللى اتجوز   وصيفة  زوجته زواجا مدنيا  
ونقيس على  بنات لوط اللى ارادوا  احياء نسل من ابيهم  باعطائه  خمراً  بدلا من الماء  واسكاره

ونقيس على عيسو اللى اتجوز   إمرأتين من بنات حث 
ويعقوب  اللى  اتجوز  اختين   ووصيفاتهما  -بصرف النظر عن الظروف الخاصة اللى تم فيها ذلك 
ونقيس على شمشون اللى ارتبط بواحدة  واتجوز اختها وارتبط بواحدة تالتة 
ونقيس على داود اللى اتجوز حوالى تمانية -بغض النظر عن الظروف
وتبقي  حوسه  لو نقيس على الملك سليمان الحكيم 
XXXXXXXXXX
 يا  أخا  العرب :  هاتللى من  قوانين ابونا صليب سوريال  ـ وابونا البابا شنودة  
هاتللي من  قوانين المجامع واكليمنضدس وقوانين باسيليوس واثناسيوس وكيرلس 
هاتللي من الكتاب المقدس 
هاتللى  من القانون الفيدرالى الامريكى  او من القانون الفرنسي او الاسترالى او البريطانى 
كلمة  [الـــــــــقــــــــيـــــــــاس ]  وتعريفه وتحديده وتفسيره وضوابطه وتقنينه ومدى مشروعيته والقوانين المنظمة له.*​


----------



## تيمو (17 يوليو 2015)

جاري المحترم إلكتريك كارنت ،،،

الموضوع انو أنا اقتبست ملخص القضية من الاستاذ عبود وهي النقاط من ١ ل ٥ ،، ورديت عليه ،، ولما كبست أضف الرد السريع اكتشفت إنو ما حددت الاقتباس من ردي ،، ولذلك اختلط ردي بما أورده الاستاذ عبود ،،

وكوني أخا العرب ومواطن عادي يفتقر لخاصية التعديل ما عدلت وأبقيت الرد كما هو بتداخل الاقتباس مع الرد ،، 

ملخص ردي هو: مشكلة ساكو مع الدولة التي هاجر لها لأنها تمنع التعدد وتجرمه، وعليه التفكير قبل أي شيء من الخروج من المأزق مع دولته لا مع الكنيسة، لأنه كنسياً وكونه أتى من خلفية وثنية وهو بالأساس متزوج بثلاثة فالكنيسة تعطيه مساحة من الحرية بحسن التصرف ضمن إرشادها وتثبيت مفهوم قدسية الزواج مسيحياً ،، ولكن مشكلته الأساسية هي بالدولة التي هاجر لها ومن الممكن مواجهة عقوبة السجن ويمكن الترحيل كمان إذا ثبت أنه أعطى معلومات خاطئة ومضللة ،،


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (17 يوليو 2015)

يا جماعة لفظ " القياس " مش حرام انتوا كبرتوا الموضوع كده ليه !!
موضوع مفيش فيه نص حرفى صريح بناخدوا على قياس تشريع موازى ليه ..
يعنى بولس الرسول اتكلم على حالات الزواج الموجودة والقائمة مع شخص غير مؤمن ثم أمن ..
لكنه ماتكلمش عن التعددية يبقى بناخد النص على نفس القياس ..
بس كدة واظن الموضوع كدة اخد حقه وزيادة .


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]نستغفروا اللهو العظيم من لفظة ( القياس) ونتوبو إليه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ تقبل ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
الأخ تيمو بالفعل قرأ أصل الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأصل فى القضية هو التعرض لبعض أساليب مكاتب المُحاماة الأمريكية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأستغلال المهاجرين واللاجئين فى أعمال غير قانونية ( مافيا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا علاقة لها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بالمسيحة ولا بالكنيسة ولا بأيوها دين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتم أكتشاف الموضوع عند تعرض أحد الأبناء لحادث سير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بصحبة ( مرات أبوه ) – من هنا بدأ التحقيق وأحيل لقسم الهجرة والجنسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم تتعرض ( المُحققة ) نهائياً لمناقشة الدين لأنه ( ممنوع ) عليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أقتبسنا جزء من التحقيقات بعد ترجمتها وتلخيصها لعرضه على التشريعات المسيحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن لديه واقعة ( تعدد زوجات ) تم حلها بالكنيسة فليتفضل مشكوراً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمراسلتى ع الخاص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وبرجاء من مشرفنا الجميل " عبد يسوع المسيح " أغلاق الموضوع  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دُمتم بكل ود ...[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]نستغفروا اللهو العظيم من لفظة ( القياس) ونتوبو إليه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ تقبل ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
> الأخ تيمو بالفعل قرأ أصل الموضوع *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]الأصل فى القضية هو التعرض لبعض أساليب مكاتب المُحاماة الأمريكية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بأستغلال المهاجرين واللاجئين فى أعمال غير قانونية ( مافيا ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا علاقة لها [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بالمسيحة ولا بالكنيسة ولا بأيوها دين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتم أكتشاف الموضوع عند تعرض أحد الأبناء لحادث سير[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بصحبة ( مرات أبوه ) – من هنا بدأ التحقيق وأحيل لقسم الهجرة والجنسية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم تتعرض ( المُحققة ) نهائياً لمناقشة الدين لأنه ( ممنوع ) عليها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أقتبسنا جزء من التحقيقات بعد ترجمتها وتلخيصها لعرضه على التشريعات المسيحية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن لديه واقعة ( تعدد زوجات ) تم حلها بالكنيسة فليتفضل مشكوراً [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بمراسلتى ع الخاص [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> وبرجاء من مشرفنا الجميل " عبد يسوع المسيح " أغلاق الموضوع  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دُمتم بكل ود ...[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


طلبت مرجع فاتيت لك بكتاب
شريعة الزوجة الواحدة
لقداسة البابا شنودة
ولم تعيره انتباها
راجع المشاركات السابقة
شكرا[/FONT]
ادى رابط الكتاب تانى مرة
http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/55.htm
ونص الجزء المراد
فى المشاركة40


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> إثبات شريعة الزوجة الواحدة في المسيحية من


*لا أناقش شريعة الزوجة الواحدة
فهذا أمر مفروغ منه منذ البدء
*​ 


> القانون 45 من قوانين أكليمنضس " للآباء الرسل "
> 
> عن الداخلين إلى الإيمان المسيحى :
> 
> 2- " ... و إن كان واحد له زوجة أو إمرأة لها بعل ، فليعلموا *أن يكتفى الذكر بزوجته* ، و المرأة ببعلها "


 *[FONT=&quot]يكتفى بمعنى أية ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يطلقها ؟ وألا يسرحها ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل وضع الحل التشريعى أم فقط ذكر ( يكتفى ) ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> ادى رابط الكتاب تانى مرة
> http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/download/pope/55.htm
> ونص الجزء المراد
> فى المشاركة40


*أشكرك ...
تم تحميل الكتاب وسأقرأه 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أشكرك ...
> تم تحميل الكتاب وسأقرأه
> *​


 *[FONT=&quot]حسب الكتاب ص 77*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تعدد الزوجات بالنسبة لنا خطية أكثر من الزنا فليتعرض المذنبون به للقوانين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]القديس باسيليوس الكبير القانون 80 من رسالته القانونية الثانية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك قال ابن العسال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا ( ساكو ) زانى الآن ... قد تمت الأجابة على أحد أسئلتى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع زناه ( المؤكد ) لم تقدم القوانين له الحل – بقى السؤال الثانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا يفعل ؟؟؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot](حسب الكتاب) أيضاً ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot] دكتور أحمد سلامة والأستاذ توفيق فرج وكذلك الدكتور جميل الشرقاوى أساتذة القانون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يتعرضون ألا للزواج المسيحى المسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل هذا معروف لنا وموافقووووووووون عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بلا أدنى تعليق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ماذا يفعل ساكو الزانى الآن ؟؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يكتفى ؟؟؟ - يعنى يطلق - يفارق - يبطل زواجه ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مش لاقى نص قانون 27 للرسل 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]فيه حد عنده اللينك يا جماعة ؟
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (18 يوليو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]حسب الكتاب ص 77*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تعدد الزوجات بالنسبة لنا خطية أكثر من الزنا فليتعرض المذنبون به للقوانين*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]القديس باسيليوس الكبير القانون 80 من رسالته القانونية الثانية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك قال ابن العسال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا ( ساكو ) زانى الآن ... قد تمت الأجابة على أحد أسئلتى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومع زناه ( المؤكد ) لم تقدم القوانين له الحل – بقى السؤال الثانى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماذا يفعل ؟؟؟!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot](حسب الكتاب) أيضاً ...[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot] دكتور أحمد سلامة والأستاذ توفيق فرج وكذلك الدكتور جميل الشرقاوى أساتذة القانون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لا يتعرضون ألا للزواج المسيحى المسيحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل هذا معروف لنا وموافقووووووووون عليه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بلا أدنى تعليق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...


قلت لك المشاركة رقم 40
راجعها بها قانون 27 والنص اعلاها
وفى الكتاب تفضل واتعب وأقرأ ص78
وان لم تروق لك المشاركات السابقة وانت تريد محرر رسمى عليك بالكتائدرائية ستقدم لها طلبا بصفتك محامى ستقدم لك ماتريد
لاننا يبدو كلما زادت الاجابات دخلنا فى حلقة مفرغة
وارى ان الاجابات السابقة كلها فى المضمون هذه وجهة نظرى
حاولت مساعدتك بالمرجع
وشكرا[/FONT]
ملاحظة
مشكلة هذا الساكو
مشكلة تخص القانون الامريكى لانه يريد الهجرة 
وليس فى مرجع نقدمه له
فلو كان ساكو مسلما ومتزوج بأكثر من زوجة فالقانون الامريكى ايضا ضد هذا
كما قال احد الاحباء سابقا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 يوليو 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> قلت لك المشاركة رقم 40
> راجعها بها قانون 27 والنص اعلاها
> وفى الكتاب تفضل واتعب وأقرأ ص78
> وان لم تروق لك المشاركات السابقة وانت تريد محرر رسمى عليك بالكتائدرائية ستقدم لها طلبا بصفتك محامى ستقدم لك ماتريد
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]ما انا قريت ..!!!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة هو موجود أيضاً فى موقع الأنبا تكلا ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعتقدت أنه نازل ناقص هناك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عليك أنت أن تفهم ماذا طرحت ...أحتمال القانون 27 له تكلمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يقول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قانون 27من الكتاب الأول لقوانين الرسل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و أيضا بخصوص المؤمنين الجدد :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]3- " ... و إن كان واحد له زوجة ، أو إمرأة لها بعل ، فليعلموا أن يكتفوا "[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لو عنده زوجة بيكتفى فهمناهاااااااااا عارفينها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بنقول واحد متجوز تلاتة يعنى مش ( زوجة بالمفرد ) ومش لسة بيفكر فى جواز [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مرة أخرى زوجة بالمفرد ... احنا متفقين على دى ومافيش فيها خلاف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأن كان واحد له (( زوجات )) ..؟؟!!! ...يعمل أية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يطلق ؟ - مين اللى قال ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يفارق ؟ - مين اللى قال برضه ؟
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وعلى فكرة برضه انا لم أطرح مناقشات القانون الأمريكى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا شرحت فقط كيف وصلتنا الحالة وكيف تم كشفها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (19 يوليو 2015)

الابن العزيز عبود، 
آسفة على عدم مشاركتي بسبب ما انتابني من إرهاق جسدي شديد. انتظر مني مشاركة يوم بعد الغد بإذن الرب.  
سلام الرب لك.


----------



## أَمَة (27 يوليو 2015)

*تنبيه الى العضو ontarian*
هذا ثاني تنبيه لك على العام
بخصوص مخالفاتك 
قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية​

البند 11 من قوانين القسم ينص عل:
نحث الطرفين، السائل و المجيب على التحلي بأفضل اساليب الحوار و إحترام حقوق بعضنا في السؤال و الإجابة بدون تجريح أو تنقيص.​
يُرجى التحلي بأسلوب راقي في الحوار وعدم إصدار أحكام على مشاركات غيرك من الأعضاء.
وأيضا الاطلاع على القوانين لكي لا تصدر مخالفة بحقك المرة القادمة
لقد تم ​ 
حذف مشاركاتك في الموضوع
وأيضا الردود عليها​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 سبتمبر 2015)

*مش حتلاقى نص تشريعى لمثل هذه الحالات 

و لا حتى أمثلة مشابهة 

هى المسيحية فيها شريعة أصلا ؟؟


*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (8 سبتمبر 2015)

*

+إيرينى+ قال:



مش حتلاقى نص تشريعى لمثل هذه الحالات 

و لا حتى أمثلة مشابهة 

هى المسيحية فيها شريعة أصلا ؟؟


​

أنقر للتوسيع...

المسيحية  فيها شريعة   الكمال 
شريعة  السماء  شريعة ملكوت السموات 
شريعة النعمة  والتبنى 
شريعة الخلود
- - - - 
ممكن نستفسر  ونقول هل  هذه  النصوص المبتغاه   هى   شريعة اصلاً؟؟؟؟؟!!!!
ممكن نستفسر ونقول : لماذا يتعمد المسيح[ لم يفعل]   تجاهل  ومعاداه   القوانين التنظيمية  الانسانية الصالحة والصالحة فقط   الموجوده من  عصر حمورابي  ومن قبله 
ومن المصريين القدماء ومن قبلهم 
واليونانين وسقراطيس وافلاطون  وغيرهم 
والرومان وشيسرون وغيرهم 

ممكن نستفسر ونقول  لماذا المسيح يصب قوالب حجرية جامدة   
مع علم المسيح  ان هذه القوانين  يتم تطويرها  وفقا لتطور وتغيير  العصور والحاجات البشرية  ..

اذن : وضع المسيح لمساته الشخصية التى تكفي لتصلح  العوار  فى القوانين البشرية الموجوده -  تصلح  وتُكُّمل   ولتُّتمم 
مع احتضانها  ومع الاحتفاظ  بآلية لتصحيحها وتطويرها 
دون صب قوالب جامدة
- - - -  -​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2015)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> *المسيحية  فيها شريعة   الكمال
> شريعة  السماء  شريعة ملكوت السموات
> شريعة النعمة  والتبنى
> شريعة الخلود
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]كلام إنشائى جميل صالح للتأمل مع توبيخ البشر وأحتقار متطلباتهم الدنيوية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الراجل معاه زوجتين ( زيادة ) وداخل للمسيحية *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يُلقى بِهِنَّ فى الشارع علشان يربح الملكوت ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب هو ربح الملكوت ( منتهى الأنانية ) .. وهُنَّ ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رَبِحنَّ الشارع ؟ حسب شريعة الكمال مش هيقدروا يتجوزا تانى ..يشحتوا يعنى ؟[/FONT]*​ 
*



اذن : وضع المسيح لمساته الشخصية التى تكفي لتصلح  العوار  فى القوانين البشرية الموجوده -  تصلح  وتُكُّمل   ولتُّتمم 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *[FONT=&quot]طيب هو فين التصليح دة ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما أنا بسأل عنه من فترة ؟
[FONT=&quot]الراجل د[FONT=&quot]ة يعمل أية ؟
[FONT=&quot]أصلح له وكمل له وتتم له ياللا [/FONT]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مش حتلاقى نص تشريعى لمثل هذه الحالات
> و لا حتى أمثلة مشابهة
> هى المسيحية فيها شريعة أصلا ؟؟
> 
> *​


*مش مهم النص التشريعى ...أوكية
معقول الكنيسة فى تاريخها كله ...ماعداش حالة واحدة مشابهة ؟!!
هو أنا جايب مثل من ( المريخ ) ؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2015)

سلام ومحبة للجميع، أولاً تحديد شريعة مُقننة ده بيحصل في المجامع لما يكون هناك مشكلة حصلت وبيوضع إزائها قانون، ولازم يتم بحث قانوني شامل لكل القوانين الكنيسة التي وُضعت في حالات مُشابهة حصلت، لأن فعلاً حصل كتير في التاريخ وتم علاجات حالات كتير مختلفة، وده عن طريق المجامع، طبعاً الموضوع مستحيل الرد عليه حسب رأي كل واحد وفكره وما يرتاح إليه كما يظن حسب ما قرأ في الكتاب المقدس، لأن فيه حالات استثنائية بتحصل في التاريخ تحتاج أن الكنيسة تجتمع في مجمع كبير وتبحث الموضوع من كل زاوية وتضع قانون يتماشي في مثل تلك الظروف، والموضوع مش مسألة حرف لكن مواجهة مشكلة واقعية بحل عملي يتناسب مع الحالة، أنا بالطبع مش هاقدر أقول قانون ولا اعلق تعليق سليم إلا بعد بحث مدقق في القوانين الكنسية بدقة، وانا أملك كتاب الشرع الكنسي ولكن محتاج قراءة وبحث مدقق وللأسف مش عندي وقت.. 

فأرجو ان لا يجاوب أي واحد حسب ما يعتقد أو يظن او يرتاح إليه ويقول أن هذا هو الراي السليم أو الصحيح حسب الكتاب المقدس وشرحه وتفسيره، بل يبحث ويفتش بدقة وتدقيق شديد ودراسة في القانون الكنسي ولا داعي للتسرع والحماسة العاطفية في الموضوع لأن الموضوع لا يُأخذ بطريقة حرام والا حلال والا مجرد آية أو كلمة أو مجرد معتقد أو بالكلام على انه لا توجد شريعة في المسيحية.. بل ينبغي الرجوع لقانون الكنيسة وكيف تم التصرف في مثل هذه الحالات المُشابهة مع معرفة ما هو التشريع الكنسي ووضع القانون.. كونوا معافين​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2015)

بالنسبة للتشريع الكنسي
* اسم الكتاب: *مجموعة الشرع الكنسي* أو قوانين الكنيسة المسيحية الجامعة التي وضعتها المجامع المسكونية والمكانية المقدسة وما قبلته المجامع المسكونية من قوانين الرُسل وقوانين بعض الآباء القديسين مع فصول مُفيدة في أعمال المجامع وأسباب انعقادها وفي العقائد والبدع والتقليد ونظام الإدارة الكنسية وحواشٍ وتفاسير متنوعة - جَمع وترجمة وتنسيق الأرشمندريت حنانيا الياس كساب مع توطئة لغبطة البطريرك الياس الرابع - الطبعة الثانية 1998 - والكتاب يحتوي على 1031 صفحة
* كما يوجد كتاب آخر يختص بـ *مجموعة قوانين الكنائس الشرقية* وقد نقلها عن الأصل اللاتيني المطران يوحنا منصور، والمطران كيرلس سليم بسترس، والأب حنا الفاخوري - منشورات المكتبة البُولسية - طبعة ثانية منقحة 2002 - والكتاب يحتوي على 916 صفحة
​


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2015)

*ملحوظة هامة للغاية* [ وإن آمنت الزوجة بيتم اعادة طقس الزواج وعمل لهم الاكليل ]

هذا الكلام غير مضبوط بالمرة، الكنيسة لا تعمل إكليل مرة أخرى لمن كان متزوج وآمن (يبتعمل الآن بسبب بعض الفتاوني لكنه ليس من أصل قانون الكنيسة ولا هو تشريع موجود في كتب الشرع الكنسي)، فهي زوجته قبل الإيمان وبعده، فالزواج هنا أصيل ولا يوجد فيه أي شيء خاطئ أو ضد المسيحة على وجه الإطلاق وليس بباطل كما يقول البعض، لكي يتم إعادة الإكليل، فلا يوجد قانون تشريعي كنسي نهائياً قال هذا الكلام على الإطلاق، فالزواج منذ سفر التكوين إلى اليوم هو تشريع إلهي للجميع بلا استثناء، والمسيحية لم تأتي لتُغير فيه شيئاً ما قط، لكن وَضَّحت عمقه حسب القصد الإلهي، فأي زوجين تزوجوا قبل الإيمان وآمنوا لا يُعاد زواجهما مرة أخرى على الإطلاق ولا تحت أي بند أو قانون أو حجة أو منطق، ولا يتم عمل طقس الزواج والإكليل لهما مرة أخرى على الإطلاق.. فهما زوجين سواء آمنوا أو لم يؤمنوا إلا لو كان هناك زنى ده موضوع تاني خالص...​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش مهم النص التشريعى ...أوكية
> معقول الكنيسة فى تاريخها كله ...ماعداش حالة واحدة مشابهة ؟!!
> هو أنا جايب مثل من ( المريخ ) ؟
> *​



*هو ما عداش عليا الصراحة يعنى 

هم فيه إحتمال إن الوثنيين بيتجوزوا اكتر من واحدة 

أو يمكن كانوا بيتجوزوا واحدة شرعى و الباقيات عرفى :2:

ما أنا بعارف 

لكن مثلا من شروط اختيار الاسقف أن يكون بعل امرأة واحدة 
[Q-BIBLE]

2. فَيَجِبُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الأُسْقُفُ بِلاَ لَوْمٍ، بَعْلَ امْرَأَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ، صَاحِياً، عَاقِلاً، مُحْتَشِماً، مُضِيفاً لِلْغُرَبَاءِ، صَالِحاً لِلتَّعْلِيمِ،

[/Q-BIBLE]
http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/1Timothy/3

طالما قال بعل امرأة واحدة يبقى كان فيه بعل إتنين أو تلاتة أو أكتر 

و ما إتذكرش فى الكتاب شىء عن طلاق فى مثل هذه الحالات 

يبقى بالعقل : يبقى الحال على ما هو عليه :flowers:
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 سبتمبر 2015)

aymonded قال:


> بالنسبة للتشريع الكنسي
> * اسم الكتاب: *مجموعة الشرع الكنسي* أو قوانين الكنيسة المسيحية الجامعة التي وضعتها المجامع المسكونية والمكانية المقدسة وما قبلته المجامع المسكونية من قوانين الرُسل وقوانين بعض الآباء القديسين مع فصول مُفيدة في أعمال المجامع وأسباب انعقادها وفي العقائد والبدع والتقليد ونظام الإدارة الكنسية وحواشٍ وتفاسير متنوعة - جَمع وترجمة وتنسيق الأرشمندريت حنانيا الياس كساب مع توطئة لغبطة البطريرك الياس الرابع - الطبعة الثانية 1998 - والكتاب يحتوي على 1031 صفحة
> * كما يوجد كتاب آخر يختص بـ *مجموعة قوانين الكنائس الشرقية* وقد نقلها عن الأصل اللاتيني المطران يوحنا منصور، والمطران كيرلس سليم بسترس، والأب حنا الفاخوري - منشورات المكتبة البُولسية - طبعة ثانية منقحة 2002 - والكتاب يحتوي على 916 صفحة
> ​




*1031+916=1947 صفحة 

:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:


إبعت اللينك يا aymonded 

ربنا يقدرك على فعل الخير*


----------



## peace_86 (8 سبتمبر 2015)

*كما أن الإيمان لا يستحسن زواج المؤمن بغير المؤمنة، ولكنه يرفض رفضاً تاماً تطليق الزوج (أو الزوجة) الذي آمن ويطالب الطرف الذي اختار الإيمان بأن يبقى مع شريكه إلى الأبد..

من خلال القياس والاستنباط والتحليل نستطيع أن نقول بأن الإيمان المسيحي لا يجبر الزوج النيجيري على تطليق اثنتين من زوجاته وذلك لأن الزواجات الثلاثة قد تمت قبل إيمانه بالمسيح.

هذا رأيي الشخصي جداً... وأنا بصراحة لم أقرأ كثيراً.. لكن أعتقد بأن ردي هذا هو أقرب للصواب*


*ملاحظة:
أعرف سعودي آمن بالمسيح وله زوجتان.. واحدة طلبت منه الطلاق بمجرد أن عرفت أنه ترك الإسلام وآمن بالمسيح.
أما الثانية فبقت مسلمة ولازالت تعيش معه.. لو كانت الأولى لم تطلب الطلاق لشاركت معك التجربة.*


----------



## aymonded (8 سبتمبر 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *1031+916=1947 صفحة
> 
> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههه أنا فاعل خير أكيد
بس للأسف الكتب دية مش على النت دية عندي في البيت...​


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (9 سبتمبر 2015)

*مجموع الشرع الكنسى*




+إيرينى+ قال:


> *1031+916=1947 صفحة
> 
> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:
> 
> ...



http://www.difa3iat.com/2131.html
من صفحة 918
ربنا يعينك

توطئةمقدمةالفصل الاول – القرابة الدموية والقرابة من أصل واحدالفصل الثاني – في درجات قرابة المصاهرةالفصل الثالث – الزيجات الممنوعة في قرابة المصاهرةالفصل الرابع – الزيجات الممنوعة في قربة المصاهرة (حيث يقدم أحد الأصلين شخصاً واحداً)الفصل الخامس – درجات أخرى ممنوعة في قرابة المصاهرةالفصل السادس – القرابة الناشئة عن الكفالة (العراب)الفصل السابع – القرابة الناشئة عن التبني


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

ناجح ناصح جيد قال:


> http://www.difa3iat.com/2131.html
> من صفحة 918
> ربنا يعينك
> 
> توطئةمقدمةالفصل الاول – القرابة الدموية والقرابة من أصل واحدالفصل الثاني – في درجات قرابة المصاهرةالفصل الثالث – الزيجات الممنوعة في قرابة المصاهرةالفصل الرابع – الزيجات الممنوعة في قربة المصاهرة (حيث يقدم أحد الأصلين شخصاً واحداً)الفصل الخامس – درجات أخرى ممنوعة في قرابة المصاهرةالفصل السادس – القرابة الناشئة عن الكفالة (العراب)الفصل السابع – القرابة الناشئة عن التبني



*حأحمله و أقرأ من أول صفحة 918

و ح أرد عليك 

شكرا جزيلا *


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2015)

طب كويس انك لقيته انا مش عارف انهم رفعوه مش حد قالي فيهم بصراحة
واحتمال يكونوا رافعين الكتاب التاني برضو...​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (9 سبتمبر 2015)

الاستاذ الفاضل عبود
يعجنى انك تختار موضوعات مهمة بها اراء متعددة
حوار ساخن جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

الأخ عبود، مع التغيّر في قوانين الزواج العالمية، فلنفرض فرضا اثنين مثليين "متزوجين" وعندهم أولاد بالتبني لسنوات طويلة، واهتدوا للمسيحية، هل تعتقد ان عدم وجود "تشريع مسيحي" للمشكلة أن "زواجهم" شرعي؟ هل يستمروا بهذا "الزواج" ؟ هذه أول نقطة.

النقطة الثانية، المسائل التي تحتاج لحكم كنسي لا يجيب عنها عامة المسيحيين (ولا يُعمل بها إستفتاء، رأي فلان مقابل رأي علان)، بل تُترك  للمحكمة الكنسية/الأسقف/مجلس الأساقفة/البابا.

بالنسبة للسؤال كسؤال تاريخي، فلا علم لي بحالات مثل هذه بتاريخ الكنيسة، وسأكون سعيدا بوجود معلومات بهذا الخصوص، وشكرا.


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2015)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> النقطة الثانية، المسائل التي تحتاج لحكم كنسي لا يجيب عنها عامة المسيحيين (ولا يُعمل بها إستفتاء، رأي فلان مقابل رأي علان)، بل تُترك  للمحكمة الكنسية/الأسقف/مجلس الأساقفة/البابا.
> 
> بالنسبة للسؤال كسؤال تاريخي، فلا علم لي بحالات مثل هذه بتاريخ الكنيسة، وسأكون سعيدا بوجود معلومات بهذا الخصوص، وشكرا.



هو الموضوع يحتاج لشخص متخصص في القانون الكنسي، دارس قانون كنسي أكاديمي ومتخصص في هذا المجال، لأن لا تكفي أبداً القراءة في كتب لكن لازم دراسة الموضوع تاريخياً وعقائيدياً مع دراسة المجامع المسكونية والمحلية والحالات التي حدثت في التاريخ، وبالطبع عامة المسيحيين حتى ولو كانوا دارسين بعض الأمور ولهم في الكتابات الروحية واللاهوتية، لن يوفوا ولا يكفوا لهذا الموضوع الضخم الذي يحتاج لتصرف مجمع كنسي وليس لآراء اشخاص مهما ما كانت مقنعة أو صحيحة... هو الأخ العزيز عبود بيتسائل فقط لعل يكون هناك دارس قانون كنسي تشريعي يقدر يفيد في للإجابة لكن الإجابات كلها تعتبر افتراضية وآراء شخصية ليس لها سند أو مرجع كنسي معتمد وموثق... وتعليقك سليم 100%​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 سبتمبر 2015)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> الأخ عبود، مع التغيّر في قوانين الزواج العالمية، فلنفرض فرضا اثنين مثليين "متزوجين" وعندهم أولاد بالتبني لسنوات طويلة، واهتدوا للمسيحية، هل تعتقد ان عدم وجود "تشريع مسيحي" للمشكلة أن "زواجهم" شرعي؟ هل يستمروا بهذا "الزواج" ؟



*إيه المقارنة الهزلية ديه يا رجل ؟؟:smil13:

مثليين متزوجين ؟؟:smil13:

و أولاد بالتبنى ؟؟:smil13:

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 سبتمبر 2015)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> بالنسبة للسؤال كسؤال تاريخي، فلا علم لي بحالات مثل هذه بتاريخ الكنيسة، وسأكون سعيدا بوجود معلومات بهذا الخصوص، وشكرا.


 *[FONT=&quot]تخيل حضرتك معى لو شخص يحضر لرسالة الماجستير فى التشريعات القانونية (مثلاً)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ودخل منتدانا وحمل الكتاب أو جزء منه أو حمل قانون وصاغه فى رسالته المزمع تقديمها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تخيل لو شخص واحد من الأعضاء أو الزوار قام بتحميل كتاب وقرأه وأطلع على القوانين
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى حققنا فائدة مرجوة 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]( بغض النظر عن خلافاتنا هنا  أو تبادل الأتهامات )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]القضية المذكورة هنا حقيقية 100% نقلتها بتصرف بعد أستبعاد وقائع لا تخص السؤال [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الأصل فيها كان دراسة قوانين الهجرة والجنسية فى أمريكا وتصرفات بعض مكاتب المحاماة هناك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتضح لنا ( أثناء نقلها وصياغتها ) أن بها جانب تشريعى يخص العقيدة المسيحية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الكتاب الذى تفضل أيمن بوضعه ( وقرأه الأخ  ناجح بتركيز ) لم يذكر أية وقائع أو قضايا مُماثلة[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (9 سبتمبر 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]تخيل حضرتك معى لو شخص يحضر لرسالة الماجستير فى التشريعات القانونية (مثلاً)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ودخل منتدانا وحمل الكتاب أو جزء منه أو حمل قانون وصاغه فى رسالته المزمع تقديمها*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]تخيل لو شخص واحد من الأعضاء أو الزوار قام بتحميل كتاب وقرأه وأطلع على القوانين
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى حققنا فائدة مرجوة
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]( بغض النظر عن خلافاتنا هنا  أو تبادل الأتهامات )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ...



أنا مش قصدي طبعاً احط الكتابين على اساس قضايا مشابهة انا قلت بس اضع مرجعين بيتكلموا عن التشريع الكنسي لكي يكون فكرة عامة للبعض، لأن مش هما فقط المراجع الوحيدة للشرع الكنسي فيه ابحاث وكتب متخصصة بس للأسف معظمها مش عربي ولم تُترجم.. لكن الكتابين اللي وضعتهم مجرد تفتيح للي عايز يطلع على التشريع الكنسي لكنهما لا يكفوا على الإطلاق ولا يُعتمد عليهم وحدهما فقط...​[/FONT]


----------

